# Gage Green Group Strains



## Sativied (Mar 27, 2015)

…and their origins. Per request.  

 

They got roughly 90 “strains”…

*5K Puff *
This is 50 Cent crossed with Puff Daddy, newskool gangster shit brah. 

Actually, it’s (OG Kush x White Widow) x (OG Kush x Sour Diesel). That last one, as you maybe remember from the Top US strains 2014 thread, is based on chemdawg (bag seed) and super skunk and sensi NL. 5K puff is largely Sensi x GHS/shantibaba x Dutch Passion.

*Banana Puff*
OG Kush x OG Kush x Sour diesel, again.

*Blanco Berry Kush*
Based on 3 x White Widow (dutch strain) crosses x US bag seed OG Kush.

_Fun fact: White Widow was the nr1 most popular strain in the coffeeshops for many years, something different than the same ol' you know... I smoked it so much I developed a dislike for it and WW crosses. That's in many case in practice justified because if they don't know what it is, and it's strong and frosty, it's white widow. Like how in some places everything is skunk, and in others everything good an strong is some original gangster sjjiiiit. _

OG Kush… selfed bagseed of chemdawg, which is bag seed… OR bag seed x landraces which Harold Putz called “the secret ingredient”, that fell out of the sky (after ordering it from Amsterdam, masterkush probably, maybe skunk even). There are over a dozen OG “elite” cuts, all used for “breeding” as well.

_Fun Fact: We don’t grow bag seeds in NL. Very strange seeing that when I registered about 2 years ago. You’re going to waste 3 months on bag seed… wtf… We throw those away, no good, little selfed inbred mongols or pollen chucks. In the US they lead to the popular “strains”… which “breeders” use to produce more “strains”… where they bitch about Amsterdam selling watered down genetics - so you make it even worse… makes sense. And yes, I know plenty of people got great plants out of bag seed. Just like they get great results germinating seeds in paper towels, flushing, organics, defoliation… “It works!” _

*Joseph*
The OG Kush x Sour diesel cross I mentioned above a coupe of times. Specifically, according to Gage Green: “Joseph is a 'bag seed' male pheno found in a batch of Underdawg OG.”

I obviously wasn’t kidding in the other 3 threads when I said US strains is hermi x bag seed x pollen chuck x bag seed x Dutch strains…

Joseph - bag seed of selfed bag seed of bag seed, is used in 30(!) crosses. Please keep that shit in the US. And people bitch on Arjan for messing up the gene pool lol. The hypocrisy thickens…

*Cerberus*
From GGG: “The Bastards Series offers a peak into the endless possibilities of open pollination. These packs contain seeds from several studs (male plants) and one mother. Gage Green Genetics put their finest mothers into an open pollination with their top performing fathers (from Chemdawg OG to Inferno Haze) to offer a broad selection for the genetic connoisseur.”

Translated: “We pollen chucked bag seed with Inferno Haze, buy your find-a-keeper pack now” 

Inferno Haze is by now F2, but wasn’t when Cerberus was created… not that F2 would be suitable unless given a huge plant count and extensive insight in how the plant’s genes inherit. Inferno Haze is O Haze x more OG bag seed. Actually seems like an interesting cross. If it’s really based on O haze that is. Many buy silver haze (sensi) or ssh (mr nice) or NL#5/haze (sensi and others) as a short cut. Like i said in the Dynasty strains thread, starting with O haze is almost a noble thing to do. The long flowering time adds significantly to a breeding project, especially for real breeders (who need more than 1 round to create 13 strains…).

If finding a keeper to clone is your thing, not a bad choice this one.

_Fun fact: Same thing with DNA genetics, they say cannalope haze is O haze x mexican sativa, an 8-week flowering fluke they found in an O Haze cross… Ask at the two other large forums that have their own seed sites what cannalope haze is._

*Transformer*
Inferno Haze x Joseph

*Haarlem*
Great name. 

Sour Diesel x Anesthesia 
For sour diesel see above. 

Anesthesia is a strain by Wazzup, someone who I mentioned a few times in these forums in regards to Gavita. Is/was (dunno…. since growshop law this month…) admin of the largest and oldest dutch grow forum, which is owned by Sannie, and now works for Gavita. Needless to say based on Sannie gear, and on positronics skunk afghani (different route than nevill->sensi… see http://www.olded.nl/Old Ed geschiedenis.html and select English language… )

Sannie, wisely, exchanged gear with other breeders, it’s entirely possible they got their blessing both ways or whatever. Not implying they ‘stole’ or made a chuck-off, just pointing out the origin. So, bag seed x sensi x wazzup/sannie. 

Ok, one more, *Lemon Puff*
Lemon Diesel x Joseph
GGG says “_Lemon Diesel is a clone. Not sure about its lineage”_

Yes people. Lemon Diesel is a clone. Don't you forget it. Not from seed, not from the same seeds where everyone else including GHS SLH got lemon - but is a clone.

Fun facts:
• _The Dutch are the world’s largest exporter of seeds: the exports of seeds amounted to € 1.5 billion, growing 5% each year._
• _Of the approximately 1,800 new plant varieties that enter the European market each year, 65 per cent originate in the Netherlands. In addition, Dutch breeders account for more than 40% of all applications for community plant variety rights._

Obviously not about cannabis. This one is:

- _The trade in clones has been illegal quite a few years here. Last time I bought clones from a growshop was in 1996 (Orange). While the illegal trade remained active of course, for the smaller growers not in the scene buying 10 reg or 5 fem became the way to grow (5 plants being tolerated). Those 5 plants need to produce about a pound of the same cannabis, so they can sell it to a coffeeshop, who then can sell the same bud for a few days/weeks instead of selling the result of 5 different phenos. _

Perhaps we just have higher demands. 

 
Vrooom vrooom...


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

54321........

Very good thread,thank you.


----------



## Jimsmut (Mar 27, 2015)

*Fun Fact: Super Lemon Haze

*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

ROTFL.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

Sativied said:


> …and their origins. Per request.
> 
> View attachment 3382127
> 
> ...


 I love the cheetah riding the motorcycle.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2015)

Herijuana was bred in the states. Sannie worked his own version, but it isn't his line. As per your own commentary in other threads. It's merely an improved existing... although some have suggested it is not improved. And his last batch had a lot of people complaining about the potency (Forget the other issues the plant has due to the highly inbred nature of it) - at least the regular seeds.

I love Sannie, but he ain't infallible. I personally enjoy his Herijuana for aches and pains at the end of the day, but it really isn't put you down knock you out stuff. I think it's relatively high in CBD.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 28, 2015)

I just grew out their daybreaker and 2 out of 3 plants went hermie late in flower, also they smell nothing like chemdawg or OG kush, they are however very frosty , large , vigorous and good yielding plants. They have some strong attributes for genetics for sure.

_Fun Fact: We don’t grow bag seeds in NL. Very strange seeing that when I registered about 2 years ago. You’re going to waste 3 months on bag seed… wtf… We throw those away, no good, little selfed inbred mongols or pollen chucks. In the US they lead to the popular “strains”… which “breeders” use to produce more “strains”… where they bitch about Amsterdam selling watered down genetics - so you make it even worse… makes sense. And yes, I know plenty of people got great plants out of bag seed. Just like they get great results germinating seeds in paper towels, flushing, organics, defoliation… “It works!” _

^^you missing out if you don't give all seeds chances I have gotten some of the dankest bud from bag seeds.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2015)

Sativied said:


> OG Kush… selfed bagseed of chemdawg, which is bag seed… OR bag seed x landraces which Harold Putz called “the secret ingredient”, that fell out of the sky (after ordering it from Amsterdam, masterkush probably, maybe skunk even). There are over a dozen OG “elite” cuts, all used for “breeding” as well.


No, Og kush is not Chem. Not an s1 and not direct offspring either. And your "masterkush probably (maybe even skunk)" theory is bullshit too. Just tossing out random guesses from the top of your head I see. I know you really really wish for our all our elites to originate from the dutch, but they don't. Sorry man. Maybe you guys can make a comeback in the next decade or so using our genetics again.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 28, 2015)

this is a great thread!


----------



## Positivity (Mar 28, 2015)

The insight into ownership of a plant is amazing...can't thank the OP enough

Now I know exactly where *not* to spend my money.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I just grew out their daybreaker and 2 out of 3 plants went hermie late in flower, also they smell nothing like chemdawg or OG kush, they are however very frosty , large , vigorous and good yielding plants. They have some strong attributes for genetics for sure.
> 
> _Fun Fact: We don’t grow bag seeds in NL. Very strange seeing that when I registered about 2 years ago. You’re going to waste 3 months on bag seed… wtf… We throw those away, no good, little selfed inbred mongols or pollen chucks. In the US they lead to the popular “strains”… which “breeders” use to produce more “strains”… where they bitch about Amsterdam selling watered down genetics - so you make it even worse… makes sense. And yes, I know plenty of people got great plants out of bag seed. Just like they get great results germinating seeds in paper towels, flushing, organics, defoliation… “It works!” _
> 
> ^^you missing out if you don't give all seeds chances I have gotten some of the dankest bud from bag seeds.


Except of course C99, which was Jack Herer bag seed and he doesn't seem to disparage so much.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 28, 2015)

Bastard series!


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 29, 2015)

love the thread of the genetics an its true they all have a big douchie story to sell there products its the lost seed from a greatfull dead concert that my sister found under a boob when she woke up the next morning where calling it sisters nipple lmao a great back story sells there product an there laughing all the way to da bank!!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 30, 2015)

I really dont care where the genetics originated and I am not saying one places is better than the others all I am asking is,doesnt it all comes from bagseed at one point? Even landraces? 
What if the original chemdawg cross was an intended cross, but a few buds didnt get fully deseeded? Bagseed or no bagseed, chemdawg was *meant* to happen. 
It seems to be the root of some very peculiar flavor combinations, most likely greater than the sum of its parents.
I dont see anything wrong with popping a few s1's or rouge pollen beans and letting nature run its course.
I dont know maybe sometime the plants can "sense" that there is a good mate nearby and sometimes flips sex to help evolve the species. 
I'm high and this reminded me of Jurassic park


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 30, 2015)

Plants definitely talk to each other. That's an interesting theory.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 30, 2015)

..To have nothing better to do with yourself but to write all that crap  I applaud you sir.. .. Stick it to the man!

For real though, I feel like I'm wasting my time just typing these couple frickn lines.. I couldn't imagine writing all the crap you do...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2015)

dam satived you been on a rampage destroying all the crews, what next? but fuck i cant help but laugh my ass off its to early in the morning you made me cough and spill my coffe threw my nose!!!!! why are you breaking it down? can we say we are expecting a drop???? I SAY BATTLE??? does ggg and satived have the balls for a battle??


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2015)

dam satived your taking on alot of forces??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I really dont care where the genetics originated and I am not saying one places is better than the others all I am asking is,doesnt it all comes from bagseed at one point? Even landraces?
> What if the original chemdawg cross was an intended cross, but a few buds didnt get fully deseeded? Bagseed or no bagseed, chemdawg was *meant* to happen.
> It seems to be the root of some very peculiar flavor combinations, most likely greater than the sum of its parents.
> I dont see anything wrong with popping a few s1's or rouge pollen beans and letting nature run its course.
> ...


They used frog DNA to fill in the empty spots in the dinosaur DNA , and apparently those frogs are known to change sex in a single sex population......Life will find a way I believe the saying was?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 30, 2015)

i havent tried ggg but i like some of the pics they got!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2015)

thump easy said:


> dam satived you been on a rampage destroying all the crews, what next? but fuck i cant help but laugh my ass off its to early in the morning you made me cough and spill my coffe threw my nose!!!!! why are you breaking it down? can we say we are expecting a drop???? I SAY BATTLE??? does ggg and satived have the balls for a battle??


getting me fired up! gimme 6 months or so and im coming for thumps crown!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2015)

thump easy said:


> i havent tried ggg but i like some of the pics they got!!!


can u smoke those pics? watch out for the hype my G....


----------



## thump easy (Apr 1, 2015)

if you can beat me you can have it,  im a fair sport..


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe you'll get the ancient pharaoh shaman mystic pheno!........ But most likely you'll get a bunch of Joseph "og". Lmao.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 1, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Maybe you'll get the ancient pharaoh shaman mystic pheno!........ But most likely you'll get a bunch of Joseph "og". Lmao.


LOL better go light on that OG on the end of JOSEPH. More like JOSEPH HASHPLANT "OG".


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2015)

thump easy said:


> if you can beat me you can have it,  im a fair sport..


id split it with u, i hate eating alone!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

Grapestomper og. I didn't get the shaman mystic totem spirit pheno. I got a bunch of that "mutated fucked up trash" pheno. @genuity baseless claims right?

Don't waste your money on a greedy company that produces crap plants. Out of all the genetics I've run I've never kept one ggg plant. And I've run a few genetics.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Hahahaha....good to see you thinking about me.
Big dawg


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha....good to see you thinking about me.
> Big dawg


That all you got to say when you're proven wrong? Just wanted to show my "baseless claims".

And yes when I see mutant Gage shit plants..... I do think of you. Congrats carlton.

Ps. I'm a horse. Not a "dawg". Fucking black people. Lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> That all you got to say when you're proven wrong? Just wanted to show my "baseless claims".
> 
> And yes when I see mutant Gage shit plants..... I do think of you. Congrats carlton.


What are you wanting me to say?

Stash...what do you want?

You post 2 veg plants,that can be anything...I really don't care for you,or your multiple minds...
I didn't send you them seeds,so why would I care?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't want shit from you. I saw how the fireballs turned out. Lol. 

Yeah I take random pics of non gage plants to make u mad. Are you hearing yourself? What did the Gage boys do to you!? Lol


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

Baseless claims! Lol. When shown a pic "it must be another plant". 

You truly are a cuckold.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

You are the same stashbox........mmmmmmfireballs.

Must suck not being able to be yourself?

Thanks for the fireball plug....


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 13, 2015)

Rings bell

**DING DING **

FIGHT!!!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> You are the same stashbox........mmmmmmfireballs.
> 
> Must suck not being able to be yourself?
> 
> Thanks for the fireball plug....


That makes no sense to me. The fuck you talking about boy?

You're making as much sense as 120 Gage packs. You sound mad bro. 

Guess those fireballs ain't working. :/

Anyway I'm done with you. Just posting my baseless claims.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Rings bell
> 
> **DING DING **
> 
> FIGHT!!!


I don't fight kids on the net. I show them why they're wrong and move on. I'm sure genuity is a nice person in real life. 

No hate. It's just comical watching someone scramble to defend a company they have ZERO involvement in. 

You should start your own shit g. You obviously have passionate brand loyalty. Why be someone else's straw man? I'll never get it.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> That makes no sense to me. The fuck you talking about boy?
> 
> You're making as much sense as 120 Gage packs. You sound mad bro.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fireball plug....

Round over...tko 
Or tap out?

Jajajajajaja


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

You tell me boy.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

You should stay in the Gage thread. It's not safe for you out here. Green ghost might make you look stupid AGAIN.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2015)

You know what doesn't impress me, people having hundreds of seed packs and strains. First of all, you cats will most likely never get to popping all of them and two, it is hard to dial in plants when you grow 7 strains at a time. But it is cool that you sit on beans like greedy little piggies just so you can have the pleasure of knowing you're keeping someone else from actually growing those beans. Kudos. And all the breeder's bank accounts thank you. And now I dance.

Reminds me of sports cards back when I was a child. Makes me giggle like a school girl.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> You should stay in the Gage thread. It's not safe for you out here. Green ghost might make you look stupid AGAIN.


Then why would you tag me?

You make no damn scenes....

Jajajajajaja...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You know what doesn't impress me, people having hundreds of seed packs and strains. First of all, you cats will most likely never get to popping all of them and two, it is hard to dial in plants when you grow 7 strains at a time. But it is cool that you sit on beans like greedy little piggies just so you can have the pleasure of knowing you're keeping someone else from actually growing those beans. Kudos. And all the breeder's bank accounts thank you. And now I dance.
> 
> Reminds me of sports cards back when I was a child. Makes me giggle like a school girl.


Hey bro. I have the ROOM to run them all. Most of those packs are half or less and have been run. I like collecting seeds. Be a hater if you like.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Then why would you tag me?
> 
> You make no damn scenes....
> 
> Jajajajajaja...


To show my baseless claims of course. You can now fuck off tho boy.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

If I can steer one person away from wasting money on Gage I've done my job. Greedy lying Monsanto mofos.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You know what doesn't impress me, people having hundreds of seed packs and strains. First of all, you cats will most likely never get to popping all of them and two, it is hard to dial in plants when you grow 7 strains at a time. But it is cool that you sit on beans like greedy little piggies just so you can have the pleasure of knowing you're keeping someone else from actually growing those beans. Kudos. And all the breeder's bank accounts thank you. And now I dance.
> 
> Reminds me of sports cards back when I was a child. Makes me giggle like a school girl.


I'll send you some packs free. Not a hoarder. I just like seeds.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

And that seed pic was simply to show I've grown other gear. And the Gage was worse than the seeds man white widow freebies. Just sayin.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh Wilbur........

Good luck on your journey..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> I'll send you some packs free. Not a hoarder. I just like seeds.


I got my honorary haters club card from Ice Tea.





JK. I'm just giving a little shit, if you run or gift them then more power to you. Just hate hearing about people that hold on to beans to the point where they will no longer germinate because they waited too long. Seems like a waste. But if you be gifting and popping, Cheers for sure.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got my honorary haters club card from Ice Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! The haters ball! 

I totally hear you. For me I can't stand the people who hoard cuts. IMO weed is not something to be greedy with or turn it evil or exclusive. Share the love I say. 

I'm the guy who leaves rolled joints in public so I make someone's day.  (trader joes just got one in their suggestion box)

That being said I have an extremely addictive personality. Just happy I'm "collecting" strains instead of dead hooker parts ya know?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh Wilbur........
> 
> Good luck on your journey..


Thanks George cooney


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You know what doesn't impress me, people having hundreds of seed packs and strains. First of all, you cats will most likely never get to popping all of them and two, it is hard to dial in plants when you grow 7 strains at a time. But it is cool that you sit on beans like greedy little piggies just so you can have the pleasure of knowing you're keeping someone else from actually growing those beans. Kudos. And all the breeder's bank accounts thank you. And now I dance.
> 
> Reminds me of sports cards back when I was a child. Makes me giggle like a school girl.


Hey Bud,

Before you start ragging and the panties get stained you should pull back on those reigns and sit down for a second.

When it comes to the horse I can tell you that there are legendary stories about his willingness to share his stock with the world. He has given away free beans that have grown whole gardens for people. Have you ever done that?

What if the horse was trying to find strains to cross? Is he a dickhead because he bought them when you couldn't afford to? I mean seriously you sound like a whiny bitch in this post and my respect for you has dropped 10 fold. To boot it doesn't look like he ordered more than a couple of each pack, not like he buys out every strain so he can resell it. SMDH peeps

@genuity you aren't being quite an adult either in here, I mean come on this isn't like one of those politics sections dudes. This guy actually grows some damn good weed and both of you guys deserve respect. It is time to man up and just realize that gage beans do throw a lot of shit plants out there. Not his fault and not yours either. End of story TKO to both of you.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> looks like silky getting the upper ....hoof?!
> 
> View attachment 3394797


Holy fuck. I just spit out my pizza bagel. 

NEEEIGH!


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh,the things kids look for on the net...

Life must really suck..


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2015)

LOL lifes pretty good. surprised you havent edited that yet...


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Before you start ragging and the panties get stained you should pull back on those reigns and sit down for a second.
> 
> ...


You said they don't?

And people can be shit growers...

And yet the birds keep tagging my name.....dose that not mean reply?


Post some pics of these shit plants....

Jajajajaja


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

No. It means we want you to see us laughing at you. No response necessary. Just know that we know that you know we know. 

I'm a stylish ass horse with sunglasses and the silkiest of tresses. Life is anything but sucky. 

Neighhhhhhhh sucka.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

Life is pretty good, I got a bowl of ice cream that used to be a waffle cone with fudge and caramel with almond praline ice cream and am about to hit a line of some hash!  I think I am doing alright about now!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2015)

"Re-united.....and it feels so good."


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Before you start ragging and the panties get stained you should pull back on those reigns and sit down for a second.
> 
> ...


I could not really care less about how much respect I lose with you, sorry if that offends you. I wasn't calling anyone person out, simply stating my own opinion. If that strikes a chord with you sorry again, but whatcha know about my contributions to people in regards to the amount of clones, seeds and knowledge I've spread to help cats out that would have otherwise never harvested a descent crop in their lives? Just because I don't post my business here and share clones/seeds with people on this website doesn't mean I haven't risked my neck and years in prison just so I could give a buddy some plants ready to flower. But get your sandy vagina all worked up about me stating my opinion that people sitting on hundreds of different beans that they will never run is a waste. Like I told Silky, if he's gifting shit then that's awesome. I didn't see him getting bent but what ever. Opinion are like assholes, we all got one.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I could not really care less about how much respect I lose with you, sorry if that offends you. I wasn't calling anyone person out, simply stating my own opinion. If that strikes a chord with you sorry again, but whatcha know about my contributions to people in regards to the amount of clones, seeds and knowledge I've spread to help cats out that would have otherwise never harvested a descent crop in their lives? Just because I don't post my business here and share clones/seeds with people on this website doesn't mean I haven't risked my neck and years in prison just so I could give a buddy some plants ready to flower. But get your sandy vagina all worked up about me stating my opinion that people sitting on hundreds of different beans that they will never run is a waste. Like I told Silky, if he's gifting shit then that's awesome. I didn't see him getting bent but what ever. Opinion are like assholes, we all got one.


 nice reply, wouldnt expect anything less


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> "Re-united.....and it feels so good."


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

*A Song for the Optimist by Atreyu*


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

Seriously did you guys watch that? If you don't think that video is amazing I don't wanna know ya


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Seriously did you guys watch that? If you don't think that video is amazing I don't wanna know ya


Ooh sweet lemonade


----------



## coppershot (Apr 13, 2015)

wtf is that video Mane lol...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

coppershot said:


> wtf is that video Mane lol...


Not quite sure. But I now have a theme song.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm gonna bump that so hard in the carriage. NEEEEEIGH!


----------



## coppershot (Apr 13, 2015)

maybe your new signature?!?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 13, 2015)

coppershot said:


> maybe your new signature?!?


I second it, has to go as a siggy.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Time for some oats.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> "Re-united.....and it feels so good."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2015)

Did anyone else think the plant silky posted was reacting to an incorrect ph?


----------



## kgp (Apr 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anyone else think the plant silky posted was reacting to an incorrect ph?


No, it looks to have some type of disease. You can see how half the leaf blades are not growing and are making tthe healthy sides curl. Looks like a virus or mutation.

Ph has to be very bad to fuck up a plant that bad. Usually it's a minor deficiency.

I throw a handful of dolomite lime and azomite in my soilless and haven't checked ph in years.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

usually ph issues that bad would lockout shit


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

6.3 ph. Yeah right. All 50 other plants doing great. Must be incorrect ph. GTFOH with that bullshit. Gage weed nerds to the rescue. Surprised the village idiot hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anyone else think the plant silky posted was reacting to an incorrect ph?


You shouldn't pipe up about shit you clearly have NO IDEA about. Ph issues?

Sounds good though right?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


>


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Couldn't POSSIBLY be a fucked up shitty mutant Gage plant right?!

good shit.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


Whoa! This thread is getting eclectic. We have good videos, politics, horse songs and pot. Sounds like a party. Party horse!


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Still have yet to see a shit plant....?

Post one....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still have yet to see a shit plant....?
> 
> Post one....


what about that one plant of mine you called a shit plant?


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what about that one plant of mine you called a shit plant?


Post it......

 
You talking about that one you chop way early?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

when i spoke of mendo montage S1s, you said " i hope its not that shit pheno" lol i know you remember that.....ugh why am i still up. i need sleep. this arguement is so pointless lol


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

Hahahahhahaaha, this is hilarious!


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> when i spoke of mendo montage S1s, you said " i hope its not that shit pheno" lol i know you remember that.....ugh why am i still up. i need sleep. this arguement is so pointless lol


Naw,you spoke of GGG not making MM no more,but you was making s1 seeds...right?

Baseless claim right?

But yeah,post the pics of these shit plants...it helps the community.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Naw,you spoke of GGG not making MM no more,but you was making s1 seeds...right?
> 
> Baseless claim right?
> 
> But yeah,post the pics of these shit plants...it helps the community.


baseless claim, joke....whatever it was, my shit didnt look hurt like silkys. oh wilbur!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

It is insane that someone would think that dude is just making it up to get a bad rap for GGG... I have had plenty of bad experiences with different companies, I share it loud and proud but I don't see everyone running in to call me a liar and get that shit cauldron stirring up again. 

This is great though please continue.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Post it......
> 
> View attachment 3395210
> You talking about that one you chop way early?


Kinda low posting high school pics of me. I'm not flexible enough to do that trick anymore. :/


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Reports of mediocre Gage plants. Genuitys response?

La la la la la I can't hear anything la la la la


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 14, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Kinda low posting high school pics of me. I'm not flexible enough to do that trick anymore. :/


Better start doing yoga again so you can do that trick cause I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

Let me catch a ride to town


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Let me catch a ride to town


Hop on. I got room for one more. NEEEEEEIGH!


----------



## On The Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Soooo, I'm trying to decipher the actual content of this thread. I checked it out because I've wondered for a while about GGG, for the possibility for something a little different, or unique. Folks here seem to have had poor experiences, is that an accurate interpretation? I'd love to hear experiences either for or against GGG...if that has been stated already and I missed it, my apologies. FWIW, in my short experience, I've had odd growth and appearance(not sure about 'mutation' ) from several well established breeders..just figured it was kinda part of the game.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

On The Hunt said:


> Soooo, I'm trying to decipher the actual content of this thread. I checked it out because I've wondered for a while about GGG, for the possibility for something a little different, or unique. Folks here seem to have had poor experiences, is that an accurate interpretation? I'd love to hear experiences either for or against GGG...if that has been stated already and I missed it, my apologies. FWIW, in my short experience, I've had odd growth and appearance(not sure about 'mutation' ) from several well established breeders..just figured it was kinda part of the game.


There are like, 3,000 pages on the Gage Green thread started by Hamish. I'm sure you'll find all you need to know there. Cheers.

Edit: Oh, I should say though, if you post anything other than praise on that thread or bodhi thread people will get all over you. Apparently I don't have a clue about boutique amps because I play an american strat. Also I have zero experience or knowledge about breeding to the point it makes people roll on the floor laughing. How all these claims are verified through my limited interactions on a pot forum is beyond me, but that's what I get for having opinions about the profit driven cannabis seed industry. Where the is zero chance that corrupt money has influenced or invested in even the most humblest of breeders.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

On The Hunt said:


> Soooo, I'm trying to decipher the actual content of this thread.
> 
> Folks here seem to have had poor experiences, is that an accurate interpretation?


That's my take.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There are like, 3,000 pages on the Gage Green thread started by Hamish. I'm sure you'll find all you need to know there. Cheers.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I should say though, if you post anything other than praise on that thread or bodhi thread people will get all over you. Apparently I don't have a clue about boutique amps because I play an american strat. Also I have zero experience or knowledge about breeding to the point it makes people roll on the floor laughing. How all these claims are verified through my limited interactions on a pot forum is beyond me, but that's what I get for having opinions about the profit driven cannabis seed industry. Where the is zero chance that corrupt money has influenced or invested in even the most humblest of breeders.


Nah, Bodhi thread is a lot more chill. You don't get blasted for stating your experience or opinion on Bodhi. 

I play an American Strat too! What's a boutique amp...?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Nah, Bodhi thread is a lot more chill. You don't get blasted for stating your experience or opinion on Bodhi.
> 
> I play an American Strat too! What's a boutique amp...?


Yeah, the bodhi thread is where I got ripped for questioning bodhi for having over 50+ strains. I never bashed his work or said his genetic were bunk. I just said anyone that has 50+ strains for offer and releases strains for a limited time is not boutique gear and is only doing that to cater to the market. It is just a market tool to increase sales. Limited cross=$$$ for breeders. The comparison between $4k-$6k amps and weed crosses in seed form, that are here today and gone tomorrow, is weak, IMO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


Yes, because it is the poor people sucking this country dry, not billionaires and corporations. 
20 corporations that pay no federal taxes.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101917093

Here are 26 that haven't paid federal taxes from '08 to '12
http://rt.com/usa/low-corporate-tax-rates-275/

But it is good to blame someone below you don't it?


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, the bodhi thread is where I got ripped for questioning bodhi for having over 50+ strains. I never bashed his work or said his genetic were bunk. I just said anyone that has 50+ strains for offer and releases strains for a limited time is not boutique gear and is only doing that to cater to the market. It is just a market tool to increase sales. Limited cross=$$$ for breeders. The comparison between $4k-$6k amps and weed crosses in seed form, that are here today and gone tomorrow, is weak, IMO.


Yea I hear ya', I don't like that aspect of Bodhi or GGG either. It really sucks to find crosses that you'd like to try, just to find out they're sold out and won't ever be stocked again.

I just find Bodhi selection to have more diversity and I have an easier time finding strains I'd want to hunt through with his work but I can see your side. Its like you're under pressure to buy that pack of seeds NOW because they could be gone for good tomorrow.

Sorry you got treated like that on the Bodhi thread, I do feel like there is less bickering and accusations on that one.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, the bodhi thread is where I got ripped for questioning bodhi for having over 50+ strains. I never bashed his work or said his genetic were bunk. I just said anyone that has 50+ strains for offer and releases strains for a limited time is not boutique gear and is only doing that to cater to the market. It is just a market tool to increase sales. Limited cross=$$$ for breeders. The comparison between $4k-$6k amps and weed crosses in seed form, that are here today and gone tomorrow, is weak, IMO.


You know what, why don't you rather take it up with Bodhi himself. I have grown a lot of gear including SinCity you are so fomd of, Cali Con, Greenhouse, Sensi, you fucking name it been 20 years in this game little boy, and the reason I go for Bodhi is because HIS GEAR IS BETTER. You have grown none so you wouldn't know. Now kindly, please, try a pack or shut your stupid trap. I GREW SIN'S GEAR AND IT IS A LOAD OF SHIT COMPARED TO BODHI. We heard your opinion. A million times. Like a stuck fucking record. Just shut up. You are like that woman from Breaking Bad, Walt's wife. No use just annoying.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 14, 2015)

Aside from Mr Stuck Record, funny ass thread lol... good work keeping TWO Gage threads at the top of the boards, now all we are gonna do is lay down the pics lmfao... brilliant advertising.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes, because it is the poor people sucking this country dry, not billionaires and corporations.
> 20 corporations that pay no federal taxes.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/101917093
> 
> ...


That Amos for ya. He thinks the countries problems stem from the poor and welfare queens... while he sucks on the government titty himself.

You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aside from Mr Stuck Record, funny ass thread lol... good work keeping TWO Gage threads at the top of the boards, now all we are gonna do is lay down the pics lmfao... brilliant advertising.


Being as how you're stealing the TGA weed nerd philosophy, shouldn't you be paying royalties?

Intellectual property and all that


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> View attachment 3395295
> Hop on. I got room for one more. NEEEEEEIGH!


Damn you got my whole crew on your back!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes, because it is the poor people sucking this country dry, not billionaires and corporations.
> 20 corporations that pay no federal taxes.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/101917093
> 
> ...



Who do you think I'm blaming - and for what? My response / mocking was a return to the server [ tennis jargon ]. Just a bitter cat that continues to stalk Amos because of lingering - as his buds are fond of saying - 'butthurt'. 

Intentionally calling _earned benefits _'welfare' is what he believes to be a scathing attack. I used to think he was smarter than that . I receive the maximum allowable dollar benefit because of the amount of dinero I - and a couple of businesses I had - paid into the system. AKA payroll deductions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That Amos for ya. He thinks the countries problems stem from the poor and welfare queens... while he sucks on the government titty himself.
> 
> You just can't make this shit up.


Actually _you can. _And _you do.
_
Go back to work - I just _loves _your continued support. How's the wife? Still a Christian?


----------



## kgp (Apr 14, 2015)

Speaking of work, I am at my desk right now replying to a marijuana growing forum, looking at the pics on this thread laughing my ass off. I can't say its educational but it's definilty entertaining.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aside from Mr Stuck Record, funny ass thread lol... good work keeping TWO Gage threads at the top of the boards, now all we are gonna do is lay down the pics lmfao... brilliant advertising.


Ding,ding,ding.....winner...

 

This thread was started for the birds
 
& them bids know who they are.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

kgp said:


> Speaking of work, I am at my desk right now replying to a marijuana growing forum, looking at the pics on this thread laughing my ass off. I can't say its educational but it's definilty entertaining.


You work?

Thanks !


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Ding,ding,ding.....winner...
> 
> View attachment 3395365
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> @Sativied if you get time,please do one on GGG if you can....I'd really love to see what you post.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you gonna post your quote?

Did you not ask for this thread?

Or was you insinuating something?


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Are you gonna post your quote?
> 
> Did you not ask for this thread?
> 
> Or was you insinuating something?


Why should I include my quote? You asked for the thread as well, I guess that makes you one of the "birds"


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Why should I include my quote? You asked for the thread as well, I guess that makes you one of the "birds"


Think much....

You did kinda cry for this thread...
It's a place for the ones who feel a certain way,about GGG....

I'll go get your post for you..

Why are you here again?


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll get my post for you and everyone is free to go to that thread and see the way you and FP react to someone pointing out that GGG does the same thing Bodhi does. 



BDOGKush said:


> Hey Sat do one of these for GGG. You make this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/popular-bodhi-strains.865255/page-7


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Actually _you can. _And _you do_


Nope, you're a self proclaimed conservative that chooses not to work (because you're lazy), and instead takes handouts from hard working taxpayers. Quite the conservative. You're supposed to bitch about welfare queens, not become one. 



Amos Otis said:


> How's the wife? Still a Christian?


Eh? I think you have my family members confused. She's never believed in the imaginary man in the sky. Do you think I'd marry someone who believes that nonsense?

If you're going to post stuff from private messages at least get it right.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'll get my post for you and everyone is free to go to that thread and see the way you and FP react to someone pointing out that GGG does the same thing Bodhi does.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/popular-bodhi-strains.865255/page-7


What are you even talking about....react how?

Been growing bs gear for sometime now,just not much of it...got his mothers milk in my room now....got lots of GGG in the room too,amongst others..

Not understanding what you are trying to get at...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

going after ur wife is a lowblow. i know amos has more wit than that. he must be getting mad. has amos even gage greened?

id never fire shots at gens wife.....skeet


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You know what, why don't you rather take it up with Bodhi himself. I have grown a lot of gear including SinCity you are so fomd of, Cali Con, Greenhouse, Sensi, you fucking name it been 20 years in this game little boy, and the reason I go for Bodhi is because HIS GEAR IS BETTER. You have grown none so you wouldn't know. Now kindly, please, try a pack or shut your stupid trap. I GREW SIN'S GEAR AND IT IS A LOAD OF SHIT COMPARED TO BODHI. We heard your opinion. A million times. Like a stuck fucking record. Just shut up. You are like that woman from Breaking Bad, Walt's wife. No use just annoying.


I'm growing one strain and plan to grow another of Sin's... but I could careless about them as a fucking company or any other breeder for that matter. And a load of shit is exactly what I got going of theirs. Big plants full of shit. Sorry you picked LVBK, the worst strain from them to try, but I knew better than to try that one. Hell even the photo that sin had of it was a tiny ass little super frosted plant. 

And twenty years, well you got me by fucking seven years, big shit. I've grown dutch passion, sensi, th seeds, nirvana, next generation, serious, cannaventure, delicious, dinafem, greenhouse, barney's, KC.... Should I keep going? Are we done measuring dicks? Oh yeah, I also live in the United States so I've grown too many clone onlys to list but yeah tell me more about cannabis and quality genetics.

Like somebody needs to grow some guys seeds to know which way the wind blows. Again I never put him down other than saying his style of "breeding" is just catering to fads. Cry me a fucking river. And I will be doing some bodhi's gear, because like I said a "million times", I would and plan on running some of his gear. But that doesn't change the way I perceive him as a business man. DERP.

And I got better things to do than watch TV so the breaking bad thing, big miss. I guess if I was begging for testers and stuff I'd get all worked up too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aside from Mr Stuck Record, funny ass thread lol... good work keeping TWO Gage threads at the top of the boards, now all we are gonna do is lay down the pics lmfao... brilliant advertising.


Ahhhhh. You're going make me cry.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Time for a collective change of this threads tampon. 

Oh. And the village idiot did show up. Wonderful.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Oooh. Theres a little spot of m4ks semen still on your chin.

You missed it. Jajajaja.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nope, you're a self proclaimed conservative that chooses not to work (because you're lazy), and instead takes handouts from hard working taxpayers.


You can pretend all you want - it just makes you look even more stupid, which is getting tougher with every post.

Define 'earned benefits'. You must have come across the term in your position as a business chimp.




st0wandgrow said:


> If you're going to post stuff from private messages at least get it right.


LOL ! You've set the bar pretty high.......false 'testers' trading accusations followed by racist accusations when those failed, and now I'm on welfare. 

No grace in defeat, eh chimp? 

How do you live with yourself? Seriously?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

No, no please continue..... I'm totally listening.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> going after ur wife is a lowblow. i know amos has more wit than that. he must be getting mad. has amos even gage greened?
> 
> id never fire shots at gens wife.....skeet


It was his sis.

Figured I'd misrepresent a fact......as it seems to be extremely popular with hockey chimps.

stOw and I regularly exchanged dozens of mails not too long ago, and he freely shared with me his opinions on many of the RIU folk. Ask me his opinion of you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

Urban dictionary: Skeet Sprinkler
skeet sprinkler
The act of skeeting or ejaculating on one or many women (or mens if you are into that) faces and/or other body parts. Involving a sprinkler type action and back and forth motion with wide dispersion.
I gave that chick a skeet sprinkler. 
Dry "lawns" require and occasional skeet sprinkling.
by *spilky* June 03, 2009


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Now playing:
 
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah nah nah gettin jiggy wit it.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 14, 2015)

this thread is transitioning into the EPIC category. So many people arguing and I like all of you, well except for Satived. He is a jerk lol but gets props for this thread!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 14, 2015)

coppershot said:


> this thread is transitioning into the EPIC category. So many people arguing and I like all of you, well except for Satived. He is a jerk lol but gets props for this thread!!!


Right, this thread passed a hell of a lot of time at work today. So thanks for the entertainment gents lol.
So is it still @$!LK¥ MåN£ or we just calling ya silky stasche now? Lol


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

hey silky, what is your problem with ggg? i would like to know how they did you wrong. what did i miss? cant find anything in your previous posts. you seem very angry at them. are you a tester for JAWS?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

Can someone say 48%


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> hey silky, what is your problem with ggg? i would like to know how they did you wrong. what did i miss? cant find anything in your previous posts. you seem very angry at them. are you a tester for JAWS?


First of all horses don't really get angry. More perturbed or disgruntled if you will. And you will.

I am not perturbed or disgruntled with Gage green per se. What really gets my goat errrr.....my horse are the people who will blindly defend them for whatever reason. There are two folks in particular Who act like they are owners of the company and throw hissy fits and tell people they must suck it growing. One of them is even a moderator and will delete any post that doesn't posts that don't praise Gage greens nuts. 

Anyone who doesn't love the gear gets roasted and attacked like the tha weed nerd crew. I grew a bunch of Gage and didn't keep ANY. 

I'm sure there is some fire in the lineup. Somewhere. But I didn't find it. Og Jo? Lol. Can someone tell these people what og is please?

Plus the company is greedy. Slick packaging. Slick descriptions. Diehard fanboys. All you really need to get rich in the seed game these days.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> bodhi [...] having over 50+ strains.


That's because they use a "special genetics file". I just got a copy myself:

Haven't read the entire thing yet but so far it seems to focus on inbreeding and backcrossing.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Right, this thread passed a hell of a lot of time at work today. So thanks for the entertainment gents lol.
> So is it still @$!LK¥ MåN£ or we just calling ya silky stasche now? Lol


 
Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..... Hahahahah...... Wait. I don't get it.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You know what, why don't you rather take it up with Bodhi himself. I have grown a lot of gear including SinCity you are so fomd of, Cali Con, Greenhouse, Sensi, you fucking name it been 20 years in this game little boy, and the reason I go for Bodhi is because HIS GEAR IS BETTER. You have grown none so you wouldn't know. Now kindly, please, try a pack or shut your stupid trap. I GREW SIN'S GEAR AND IT IS A LOAD OF SHIT COMPARED TO BODHI. We heard your opinion. A million times. Like a stuck fucking record. Just shut up. You are like that woman from Breaking Bad, Walt's wife. No use just annoying.


Hear ye hear ye! I introduce the village idiot!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 14, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> First of all horses don't really get angry. More perturbed or disgruntled if you will. And you will.
> 
> I am not perturbed or disgruntled with Gage green per se. What really gets my goat errrr.....my horse are the people who will blindly defend them for whatever reason. There are two folks in particular Who act like they are owners of the company and throw hissy fits and tell people they must suck it growing. One of them is even a moderator and will delete any post that doesn't posts that don't praise Gage greens nuts.
> 
> ...



no different than any other company when you go into their threads/forums.
but i do agree with the roasting part, just want to hear everybodys honest opinion, without someone getting roasted. i havent seen it lately, but ive seen. but thats what grow journals are for. straight unbiased opinion about the company, because they spent there own money. you'll get a better answer there instead of "seed and strain review" 
i hope you dont think im with ggg, i just have good luck with them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Hear ye hear ye! I introduce the village idiot!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, I just want you guys to all get along. And when it comes to Amos... get far along.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> No grace in defeat, eh chimp?
> 
> View attachment 3395481


Defeat? I didn't know we were competing. I'm always down for a competition though. Are we gonna have a weed picture contest? Arm wrestle? Spelling bee?



Amos Otis said:


> How do you live with yourself? Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 3395481


You've said this a few times now, and I'm curious how a former suntan parlor operator/welfare bum, who can't grow a plant worth a shit, has no family/life,
And is a self proclaimed lazy turd gets off asking this? 

Not very christian of you Amos.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh boy how I wish the real stash should stand up.....

Sliky sure knows a lot about me,for being on the forum for such a short time......hmmmmm.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It was his sis.
> 
> Figured I'd misrepresent a fact......as it seems to be extremely popular with hockey chimps.
> 
> stOw and I regularly exchanged dozens of mails not too long ago, and he freely shared with me his opinions on many of the RIU folk. Ask me his opinion of you.


well......what was his opinion?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh boy how I wish the real stash should stand up.....
> 
> Sliky sure knows a lot about me,for being on the forum for such a short time......hmmmmm.


All it took was reading a few pages of ggg thread. 

You have zero to do with the company yet blindly promote them. Round my way we have a word for that. It rhymes with chick spider.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> All it took was reading a few pages of ggg thread.
> 
> You have zero to do with the company yet blindly promote them. Round my way we have a word for that. It rhymes with chick spider.


Sounds like most on these borads....what's it matter to you though?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sounds like most on these borads....what's it matter to you though?


I've asked you 2 other times now. what the fuck is a borad?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sounds like most on these borads....what's it matter to you though?


Guess it doesn't. I thought we were having fun? No?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh boy how I wish the real stash should stand up.....
> 
> Sliky sure knows a lot about me,for being on the forum for such a short time......hmmmmm.


And for the record its silky. Come correct when you speak the name of the golden mane! neigh. Neigh. Neigh.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 14, 2015)

All I hear is NEIIIIIIIGHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Post it......
> 
> View attachment 3395210
> You talking about that one you chop way early?


The internet never lets me down.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It was his sis.
> 
> Figured I'd misrepresent a fact......as it seems to be extremely popular with hockey chimps.
> 
> stOw and I regularly exchanged dozens of mails not too long ago, and he freely shared with me his opinions on many of the RIU folk. Ask me his opinion of you.


Nice of the welfare troll to come out of hiding.  can't delete your post this time river rat.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Welfare makes me sad. 


Salt blocks however make me be all like 
 
Chawwww dood party equine!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

He hides from me like I am his father or something


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

Guys we got a wild horse on the loose, it's stampy as all hell it's gonna need to be put down.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Guys we got a wild horse on the loose, it's stampy as all hell it's gonna need to be put down.


Horse? Haven't seen one around here. Just us dragons.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 15, 2015)

RUN THE DRAGONS COMING!!!!


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

lol I'm equinophobic, I probably would run from Silky


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> lol I'm equinophobic, I probably would run from Silky


Awwwww don't be like that! I'd smoke some horse joints with you then give you a ride to the store for munchies. And I can sing.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

No horse joints for this guy lol


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol! That's my cousin. He's a dick.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No horse joints for this guy lol


That's a great video. Dude is all like "Oh my God, This is such a perfect day. I think I'll fuck with these horses...."


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

It's because of his outfit. Horses dislike spandex very much.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Being as how you're stealing the TGA weed nerd philosophy, shouldn't you be paying royalties?
> 
> Intellectual property and all that


Can you try make LESS sense? At first I thought you quite smart. Now I really think you are pretty retarded.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> It's because of his outfit. Horses dislike spandex very much.


The horse thing is lame dude. Stache was clever, this is kinda like Police Academy 8. Brek was fun, this is like watching a geriatric clown. I used to break in horses for pocket money as a thirteen year old.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'll get my post for you and everyone is free to go to that thread and see the way you and FP react to someone pointing out that GGG does the same thing Bodhi does.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/popular-bodhi-strains.865255/page-7


I agree they do the same thing... breed good beans


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I agree they do the same thing... breed good beans


Good but limited and the quote doesn't include Sats point I quoted about how medicinal patients would find a strain that works just to find out that it is no longer around the next time they go to order.

A company that markets themselves towards medicinal patients should have a better variety and strains you can acquire on a consistent basis IMO.

They may have good genetics, I'll find out when my Starlet Kush arrives. I don't care for their marketing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, so you would rather buy your beans from a good marketer than a stoner? How does availability detract from medicinal valie EXACTLY? My wife suffers Fibromyalgia, has a compression fracture of the spine still causing issues, I have several diagnoses all soothed over by reefer. Gage suits us fine, as does Bodhi.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

No body cares dude. Shut up.

I'll put you on the ignore list because I can't win an argument without calling people little kid names. As old goodkarma would say, F.A.G.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

edit thread title to be gage green stains...







i heard thats simon from bank of gage^^


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

@BDOGKush let me tell you HOW I ended up as a Gage and Bodhi tester: After many, many years stumbling about from strain to strain I got on the web and started talking to people. Asking advice, and being very specific. Word got through to Bodhi and m4k from mutual friends, in Bodhi's case it was SHOE, with Gage it was GandalfdaGreen. Bodhi sent me the three exact types SHOE felt would best au it my wife's condition, I never asked. I asked for something else to test, Clusterfunk Remix, and Bodhi sent the strains SHOE felt would best heal my wife on TOP of what I asked for. Any motherfucker tells me Bodhi doesn't care has a fight coming. The Dank Sinatra Remix ups our quality of life by a million degrees. My wife's symptoms disappear, and that is saying a lot, no more constant pain. M4k at Gage engaged with me on a very personal level. HE CURED MY ALLERGIES. And that wasnt even with his weed hmmmkay just some advice on breathing. He has directly helped us adress not only pain issues, but mental states too. And I have been blessed to help him discover benefits to his strains. You see, most of us Gage testers are not of sound health. Most of us suffer chronic pain. The rest supply meds to people that do. This is why I support them. I no longer test for them but buy their gear now. They have helped improve my family's quality of life. Of course I am going to be loyal. Dude, no BS, I find a lot of sanity in their gear. If you don't like Jo, try a Salvador cross. Like smoking Prozac, amazing for depression.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No body cares dude. Shut up.
> 
> I'll put you on the ignore list because I can't win an argument without calling people little kid names.


hes pretty slow! calls me 2 faced and says i have multiple profiles. i ask for proof and he just ignores me.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK, so you would rather buy your beans from a good marketer than a stoner? How does availability detract from medicinal valie EXACTLY? My wife suffers Fibromyalgia, has a compression fracture of the spine still causing issues, I have several diagnoses all soothed over by reefer. Gage suits us fine, as does Bodhi.


No, I rather buy seeds from honest breeders who don't try to act like they're selling limited release strains because they care so much about the medicinal community.

GGG is in it for the money and should just be honest about it. 

Your wife has Fibromyalgia and compressed disks but likes to medicate with Sativas? Because that's primarily what GGG is putting out. 

I grow for my mother who has Fibromyalgia, last thing she wants is some uplifting sativa. She needs pain relief.

Availability detracts from medicinal value when patients can no longer acquire strains they found helped them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> edit thread title to be gage green stains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funny shit is Mad hamish comes out and starts a little kid name calling war because I find it hard to believe all the bullshit marketing hype breeders like his beloved bodhi use, then puts me on ignore list. LMFAO! Not once did I say any breeders work wasn't good. Not once did I say any breeders genetics sucked. Not once did I say I wouldn't run any breeders gear.

So I'm confused why this sociopath is foaming at the mouth when he responds to me. Actually I have an old thread for sin city where me and dude were cool. I don't log on to RIU for a year and now dude thinks he is the shit. Why because he test, for bodhi and ggg, awesome where do I sign up? Then tries to brag about being in the game for 20 years calling me a boy. Please, I've been growing bud since 2002 non stop but what the fuck do I know because I don't kiss anybody ass? Dude is a fucking head case.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/shhh-hes-sleeping-buddhas-dream.702279/

Mad hamish wet for sin until the LVBK went south, but not due to his skills because he has been at it for 20 year. So if anyone it two faced, it's this guy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I used to break in horses for pocket money as a thirteen year old.


Did you wear your giraffe costume when you did this? 



Mad Hamish said:


> let me tell you HOW I ended up as a Gage and Bodhi tester:.




Kissed a whole lot of ass?

Just a guess.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

im thinking they regret putting him on as a tester. just a guess...im loving it though. thats karma bitch.im sure theyre scanning the asskissers a lil more then they used to cause of him.

and then the hypocrisy! dont judge gage on one pack if it turns out bad. but ill run one pack of sincity and do just that. bipolar most likely, he cant help it!

sincity puts out extreme fucking dank! iv grown 3 packs, stability can be an issue but the fire is hard to stomp out! i hit 30% return on trim. or damn close....i fux with the blue power line all day! and sincity did me somewhat wrong but you hear me hating?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you wear your giraffe costume when you did this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, he just stalked them. Sending them emails begging for hand outs. And then acts cool dropping names. LMFAO!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im thinking they regret putting him on as a tester. just a guess...im loving it though. thats karma bitch.im sure theyre scanning the asskissers a lil more then they used to cause of him.
> 
> and then the hypocrisy! dont judge gage on one pack if it turns out bad. but ill run one pack of sincity and do just that. bipolar most likely, he cant help it!
> 
> sincity puts out extreme fucking dank! iv grown 3 packs, stability can be an issue but the fire is hard to stomp out! i hit 30% return on trim. or damn close....i fux with the blue power line all day! and sincity did me somewhat wrong but you hear me hating?


No shit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, he just stalked them. Sending them emails begging for hand outs. And then acts cool dropping names. LMFAO!


He's full of shit mostly.

He once tried to convince us he was black... apparently forgetting about the pictures he's posted of his lily-white ass.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No, I rather buy seeds from honest breeders who don't try to act like they're selling limited release strains because they care so much about the medicinal community.
> 
> GGG is in it for the money and should just be honest about it.
> 
> ...


Read my post. Dank Sinatra Remix is a: put out by Bodhi and b: pretty much as Indica as it gets. She finds less relief from my Gage keepers. Those are MINE. She does help a shitload when it comes to reviewing for medicinal value though. If a patient can no longer get a strain that helped them, that would be a shitty caregiver losing his cut, no? Brother, I got myself a pack of Soma's NYCD years after raring it as my all time favorite, and guess what, I regret recommending it. Just because it stays around doesnt mean it stays of any value. White widow, Durban poison, etc etc etc, everybody is bitching about how theynare not good any longer. Guess what, we get good meds all the time. Turn that cap of ours back forwards.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

If you want to help medical patients; actually stabalize something that targets specific ailments people medicate for, instead of selling limited poly hybrids at 100-120 a pack.

Only people that have openly taken issue with my opinion on GGG have been GGG testers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> He's full of shit mostly.
> 
> He once tried to convince us he was black... apparently forgetting about the pictures he's posted of his lily-white ass.


Yeah, well living in South Africa, he would be indoor growing if he was black. He must have forgotten about the apartheid.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> He's full of shit mostly.
> 
> He once tried to convince us he was black... apparently forgetting about the pictures he's posted of his lily-white ass.





st0wandgrow said:


> He's full of shit mostly.
> 
> He once tried to convince us he was black... apparently forgetting about the pictures he's posted of his lily-white ass.


LOL... you never saw Ali G did you... aww don't worry Stow that's not the only joke that went right over your head trust me. You miss about ninety percent of them lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> If you want to help medical patients; actually stabalize something that targets specific ailments people medicate for, instead of selling limited poly hybrids at 100-120 a pack.
> 
> Only people that have openly taken issue with my opinion on GGG have been GGG testers.


Might be because nobody cares mate. Only reason I am hanging about is because my XBox is broken and I am bored and feel like some shenanigans. I can carry on forever or till it is fixed whichever comes first lol


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Read my post. Dank Sinatra Remix is a: put out by Bodhi and b: pretty much as Indica as it gets. *She finds less relief from my Gage keepers. *Those are MINE. She does help a shitload when it comes to reviewing for medicinal value though. If a patient can no longer get a strain that helped them, that would be a shitty caregiver losing his cut, no? Brother, I got myself a pack of Soma's NYCD years after raring it as my all time favorite, and guess what, I regret recommending it. Just because it stays around doesnt mean it stays of any value. White widow, Durban poison, etc etc etc, everybody is bitching about how theynare not good any longer. Guess what, we get good meds all the time. Turn that cap of ours back forwards.


So the company that markets themselves as being for medical marijuana patients can't put out strains that actually help medicate your wife's ailments. I think you just made my point for me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So the company that markets themselves as being for medical marijuana patients can't put out strains that actually help medicate your wife's ailments. I think you just made my point for me.


Pain is not the only medicine it can be. Anti anxiety, sleep, appetite stimulant, reduces nausea, anti inflammatory, ... so on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So the company that markets themselves as being for medical marijuana patients can't put out strains that actually help medicate your wife's ailments. I think you just made my point for me.





Flaming Pie said:


> Pain is not the only medicine it can be. Anti anxiety, sleep, appetite stimulant, reduces nausea, anti inflammatory, ... so on.


It's a marketing ploy for Gage. Period.

I have 3 patients, two of which are on fixed incomes. If I didn't buy the seeds, there's no way that they could afford to buy multiple packs of GGG to go pheno hunting.

If Gage truly cared about patients like they say they do, they would stabilize some strains, make them accesible to everyone, and price them within reach of people that are disabled or battling cancer, etc.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> You know what, why don't you rather take it up with Bodhi himself. I have grown a lot of gear including SinCity you are so fomd of, Cali Con, Greenhouse, Sensi, you fucking name it been 20 years in this game little boy, and the reason I go for Bodhi is because HIS GEAR IS BETTER. You have grown none so you wouldn't know. Now kindly, please, try a pack or shut your stupid trap. I GREW SIN'S GEAR AND IT IS A LOAD OF SHIT COMPARED TO BODHI. We heard your opinion. A million times. Like a stuck fucking record. Just shut up. You are like that woman from Breaking Bad, Walt's wife. No use just annoying.


An your a OL HOE RIDEN BOHDI BALLS daily........


Mad Hamish said:


> @BDOGKush let me tell you HOW I ended up as a Gage and Bodhi tester: After many, many years stumbling about from strain to strain I got on the web and started talking to people. Asking advice, and being very specific. Word got through to Bodhi and m4k from mutual friends, in Bodhi's case it was SHOE, with Gage it was GandalfdaGreen. Bodhi sent me the three exact types SHOE felt would best au it my wife's condition, I never asked. I asked for something else to test, Clusterfunk Remix, and Bodhi sent the strains SHOE felt would best heal my wife on TOP of what I asked for. Any motherfucker tells me Bodhi doesn't care has a fight coming. The Dank Sinatra Remix ups our quality of life by a million degrees. My wife's symptoms disappear, and that is saying a lot, no more constant pain. M4k at Gage engaged with me on a very personal level. HE CURED MY ALLERGIES. And that wasnt even with his weed hmmmkay just some advice on breathing. He has directly helped us adress not only pain issues, but mental states too. And I have been blessed to help him discover benefits to his strains. You see, most of us Gage testers are not of sound health. Most of us suffer chronic pain. The rest supply meds to people that do. This is why I support them. I no longer test for them but buy their gear now. They have helped improve my family's quality of life. Of course I am going to be loyal. Dude, no BS, I find a lot of sanity in their gear. If you don't like Jo, try a Salvador cross. Like smoking Prozac, amazing for depression.


ckn ball


Mad Hamish said:


> @BDOGKush let me tell you HOW I ended up as a Gage and Bodhi tester: After many, many years stumbling about from strain to strain I got on the web and started talking to people. Asking advice, and being very specific. Word got through to Bodhi and m4k from mutual friends, in Bodhi's case it was SHOE, with Gage it was GandalfdaGreen. Bodhi sent me the three exact types SHOE felt would best au it my wife's condition, I never asked. I asked for something else to test, Clusterfunk Remix, and Bodhi sent the strains SHOE felt would best heal my wife on TOP of what I asked for. Any motherfucker tells me Bodhi doesn't care has a fight coming. The Dank Sinatra Remix ups our quality of life by a million degrees. My wife's symptoms disappear, and that is saying a lot, no more constant pain. M4k at Gage engaged with me on a very personal level. HE CURED MY ALLERGIES. And that wasnt even with his weed hmmmkay just some advice on breathing. He has directly helped us adress not only pain issues, but mental states too. And I have been blessed to help him discover benefits to his strains. You see, most of us Gage testers are not of sound health. Most of us suffer chronic pain. The rest supply meds to people that do. This is why I support them. I no longer test for them but buy their gear now. They have helped improve my family's quality of life. Of course I am going to be loyal. Dude, no BS, I find a lot of sanity in their gear. If you don't like Jo, try a Salvador cross. Like smoking Prozac, amazing for depression.


Good Ol ball Riden Save a dOUCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!! tESTER MORE LIKE A bALL sWINGER


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pain is not the only medicine it can be. Anti anxiety, sleep, appetite stimulant, reduces nausea, anti inflammatory, ... so on.


Really? I never knew...

I wouldn't want an energetic Sativa for any of those symptoms either.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So the company that markets themselves as being for medical marijuana patients can't put out strains that actually help medicate your wife's ailments. I think you just made my point for me.


LOL... dude, you kinda read whatever you want don't you? You think she wants to be all couchlocked first thing in the morning? Where did I mention the DS Remix is the ONLY type to benefit? Why would my wife and your mother share body chemistry to the level of needing the exact same smoke all the time? And since when does Gage only put out uppy Sativas? I mean, how many have you tried in order to formulate this opinion? I have not the thumbs to elaborate on the benefit of every keeper first of all, and secondly my wife is not the only medical user around here, and last point is next time you try to enter a battle of wits, try not to come in armed. You made your decision about Gage and not to support them long ago, now you are just kinda wanking over it, like the hate turns you on or something lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> An your a OL HOE RIDEN BOHDI BALLS
> by Su
> 
> ckn ball
> ...


Lol... and may the fleas from a thousand dead camels infest your anus


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

And the 1000 of "oh my back hurts" patients don't count...

Now it about how they write...

Right from the site...

Gage Green Group seeks out and propagates the finest smoke from around the world. We use natural breeding techniques to selectively advance the vitality and potentiality of cannabis.

Our research focuses on advancing the purest forms of natural farming within the medicinal and recreational cannabis. We combine cutting-edge research and technology with organic and probiotic farming methods to maximize sustainability of our planet.

By promoting holistic perspectives and inner healing, we intend to lift every individual to their highest potency. Through good meditation and good medicine, our methodologies continue to renew the body, mind, and soul.

Gage Green Group serves the most healing herbs to all in need. In every aspect of our craft, we practice healing intentions and meditation. Our desire is to help heal the entire planet.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Might be because nobody cares mate. Only reason I am hanging about is because my XBox is broken and I am bored and feel like some shenanigans. I can carry on forever or till it is fixed whichever comes first lol


All This Loser Douche Does Is watch TV Swing From Gages BALLS AN plays Xbox an Crys about post that he doesn't even read right stop Watching tv an Learn How To Grow


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> And the 1000 of "oh my back hurts" patients don't count...
> 
> Now it about how they write...
> 
> ...


LMAO!! What a load of shit. "Our desire is to help heal the entire planet." 

Their desire is to fill their pockets.

They aren't the only ones guilty of this creative writing, but they're up near the top of the bullshit list. It always makes me chuckle reading this crap. I happen to dig Bodhis gear, but even his descriptions make me lol some times.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Dose it not cost to heal cancer patients?
Or diabetic patients?
Or any patients?

How do you know the desire of anyone?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> @BDOGKush let me tell you HOW I ended up as a Gage and Bodhi tester: After many, many years stumbling about from strain to strain I got on the web and started talking to people. Asking advice, and being very specific. Word got through to Bodhi and m4k from mutual friends, in Bodhi's case it was SHOE, with Gage it was GandalfdaGreen. Bodhi sent me the three exact types SHOE felt would best au it my wife's condition, I never asked. I asked for something else to test, Clusterfunk Remix, and Bodhi sent the strains SHOE felt would best heal my wife on TOP of what I asked for. Any motherfucker tells me Bodhi doesn't care has a fight coming. The Dank Sinatra Remix ups our quality of life by a million degrees. My wife's symptoms disappear, and that is saying a lot, no more constant pain. M4k at Gage engaged with me on a very personal level. HE CURED MY ALLERGIES. And that wasnt even with his weed hmmmkay just some advice on breathing. He has directly helped us adress not only pain issues, but mental states too. And I have been blessed to help him discover benefits to his strains. You see, most of us Gage testers are not of sound health. Most of us suffer chronic pain. The rest supply meds to people that do. This is why I support them. I no longer test for them but buy their gear now. They have helped improve my family's quality of life. Of course I am going to be loyal. Dude, no BS, I find a lot of sanity in their gear. If you don't like Jo, try a Salvador cross. Like smoking Prozac, amazing for depression.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Dose it not cost to heal cancer patients?
> Or diabetic patients?
> Or any patients?
> 
> How do you know the desire of anyone?


If their desire was to heal the planet, they wouldn't price their seeds out of range of a lot of people, and they wouldn't post shit about trying to patent their strains.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... dude, you kinda read whatever you want don't you? You think she wants to be all couchlocked first thing in the morning? Where did I mention the DS Remix is the ONLY type to benefit? Why would my wife and your mother share body chemistry to the level of needing the exact same smoke all the time? And since when does Gage only put out uppy Sativas? I mean, how many have you tried in order to formulate this opinion? I have not the thumbs to elaborate on the benefit of every keeper first of all, and secondly my wife is not the only medical user around here, and last point is next time you try to enter a battle of wits, try not to come in armed. You made your decision about Gage and not to support them long ago, now you are just kinda wanking over it, like the hate turns you on or something lol


No one cares about your wife bro. Just sayin.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> If you want to help medical patients; actually stabalize something that targets specific ailments people medicate for, instead of selling limited poly hybrids at 100-120 a pack.
> 
> Only people that have openly taken issue with my opinion on GGG have been GGG testers.


i believe the cbd crew, dispensaries that sell clones and companies with ibl do that. you'll now exactly what your getting... 
some people want to be polys and find the next best thing! 
like i said about polys before. nothing is guaranteed
i hope you complain like this to all the companies. because JUST about everything out there is a POLY


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Apparently this is what they call "breaking horses" in Africa. Hammy hard at work.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i believe the cbd crew, dispensaries that sell clones and companies with ibl do that. you'll now exactly what your getting...
> some people want to be polys and find the next best thing!
> like i said about polys before. nothing is guaranteed
> i hope you complain like this to all the companies. because JUST about everything out there is a POLY


This is true. You're not a tester for Gage, and seem pretty neutral, so let me ask you this....

Should price matter? Should I have higher expectations for a pack of seeds priced at $100+ than I do for a $30 pack of seeds? I mean, if I bought a $20,000 car, and then bought a $60,000 car, I would be pretty pissed if the $20,000 car outperformed the more expensive ride.

Maybe a bad anaology, but you get my drift.

I grew one pack of Dynasty CCK, and it destroyed the the pack of Gage that was 4x more expensive. Am I wrong for having higher expectations for the more expensive gear? If I am wrong, then where do they come up with these prices? How can company A make a living pricing the seeds at $30 a pack, but Gage, Riot, Cali Connection, etc need to charge 4x as much?


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Did them cck go through the same inspection hideouts?
Do not forget to add that.

It matters.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Did them cck go through the same inspection hideouts?
> Do not forget to add that.
> 
> It matters.


No they didn't. Fair point. I grew both Grape Puff females again from clone, with no stress, and the results were the same so I'd say I gave them a fair shot.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

So curious what inspection points would have to do with anything?


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> This is true. You're not a tester for Gage, and seem pretty neutral, so let me ask you this....
> 
> Should price matter? Should I have higher expectations for a pack of seeds priced at $100+ than I do for a $30 pack of seeds? I mean, if I bought a $20,000 car, and then bought a $60,000 car, I would be pretty pissed if the $20,000 car outperformed the more expensive ride.
> 
> ...


its all in the market.. business/side...some breeders do buy cuts.. dont know if ggg does... i remember platinum cuts going for 5g's... so breeders have to make there money back some how... i remember they couldnt give there stuff away. now its ahot item...
i have that and blue magoo bx. yeah i do have higher expectations for more expensive gear, but it still doesnt mean its a guarantee... just sucks going thru a few pks to find the right one... not just ggg. with anybody...
yeah theres a plenty of cheap cars that perform better than a bmw... i caught your drift 
stay away from riot.. my good buddy bought 3 pks from them. NOTHING!!!!!! spent over 350. lesson learned...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> So curious what inspection points would have to do with anything?


I had insurance adjusters and construction workers all up in my garden area so I had to move the plants around a few times, which could have stressed them out


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

dynasty doesnt goto shows and cups and advertise
heres area 51 playtowin quote 
Any halfway decent show when all's said and done fee's including travel, advertising, promo's. booth and setup, all crew expenses; food, transportation, lodging, you drop around 5 for a basic spot... start multiplying booths & premium spaces and it escalates quickly. 
so there about 5g to 100k for shows. breeders have to make there money back somehow


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> i believe the cbd crew, dispensaries that sell clones and companies with ibl do that. you'll now exactly what your getting...
> some people want to be polys and find the next best thing!
> like i said about polys before. nothing is guaranteed
> i hope you complain like this to all the companies. because JUST about everything out there is a POLY


I have no issue with poly hybrids, I too like to pheno hunt.

They say they breed for medical patients, I'd like to see more variety in what they offer. Almost everything available by GGG is marketed as being creative and uplifting. Are they only breeding for people with social anxiety disorders? For a company that markets themselves as being for patients, they seem to be ignoring a lot of patients needs.




Flaming Pie said:


> Pain is not the only medicine it can be. Anti anxiety, sleep, appetite stimulant, reduces nausea, anti inflammatory, ... so on.


You should tell GGG the same thing.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I have no issue with poly hybrids, I too like to pheno hunt.
> 
> They say they breed for medical patients, I'd like to see more variety in what they offer. Almost everything available by GGG is marketed as being creative and uplifting. Are they only breeding for people with social anxiety disorders? For a company that markets themselves as being for patients, they seem to be ignoring a lot of patients needs.
> 
> .


when it comes to description and their beliefs, i look RIGHT THRU them... all BS to me... they ALL say the same thing... 
i just like the strains their working with...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I had insurance adjusters and construction workers all up in my garden area so I had to move the plants around a few times, which could have stressed them out


Oh gotcha. While I could see that having some bearing I've had some crazy situations where my plants went through hell and still turned out bomb.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> when it comes to description and their beliefs, i look RIGHT THRU them... all BS to me... they ALL say the same thing...
> i just like the strains their working with...


I think it's the Jospeh OG crosses that most people don't care for. Seems to dominate crosses like Bodhi's Appalachia male does.... but I like the appy male influence so I don't mind that so much


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> when it comes to description and their beliefs, i look RIGHT THRU them... all BS to me... they ALL say the same thing...
> i just like the strains their working with...


Right, I understand the descriptions are mostly fluff and they can't really describe what you'll find in a pack but that's all someone has to go off of if they're not familiar with the strains that made up the cross.

I just don't like the marketing and think the selection is limited for medical patients. It didn't stop me from buying a pack.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I had insurance adjusters and construction workers all up in my garden area so I had to move the plants around a few times, which could have stressed them out


when growing slvbk for sincity, i had the landlord showing the house to buyers with plants stashed throughout the house. shit was def stress...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> And the 1000 of "oh my back hurts" patients don't count...
> 
> Now it about how they write...
> 
> ...


probiotic tga! probiotic weednerds! holla back subcool and keyplay. if you guys look hard enough you can find threads with m4k using 2 accounts to hype up ggg releases....genius!when i saw that , that was a fucking joke!


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... dude, you kinda read whatever you want don't you? You think she wants to be all couchlocked first thing in the morning? Where did I mention the DS Remix is the ONLY type to benefit? Why would my wife and your mother share body chemistry to the level of needing the exact same smoke all the time? And since when does Gage only put out uppy Sativas? I mean, how many have you tried in order to formulate this opinion? I have not the thumbs to elaborate on the benefit of every keeper first of all, and secondly my wife is not the only medical user around here, and last point is next time you try to enter a battle of wits, try not to come in armed. You made your decision about Gage and not to support them long ago, now you are just kinda wanking over it, like the hate turns you on or something lol


You're the one that said GGG doesn't help your wife and that those keepers are for you. Where did I say anything about couchlock?

GGGs own descriptions are mostly talking about uppy Sativas. I counted two available strains that weren't marketed as Sativas. Not my opinion, it's theirs, based on THEIR descriptions.

I didn't make any decision to not support them, I gave them my money and am waiting on a pack. Nice try.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pain is not the only medicine it can be. Anti anxiety, sleep, appetite stimulant, reduces nausea, anti inflammatory, ... so on.


i respect you alot, but coming in here defending ggg is gonna make you look bad! stay neutral...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If their desire was to heal the planet, they wouldn't price their seeds out of range of a lot of people, and they wouldn't post shit about trying to patent their strains.


"heal the planet" only if they can trademark that saying n sell shirts...cue gen rocking ggg shirt!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> You're the one that said GGG doesn't help your wife and that those keepers are for you. Where did I say anything about couchlock?
> 
> GGGs own descriptions are mostly talking about uppy Sativas. I counted two available strains that weren't marketed as Sativas. Not my opinion, it's theirs, based on THEIR descriptions.
> 
> I didn't make any decision to not support them, I gave them my money and am waiting on a pack. Nice try.


im hating so hard i popped banana puff last night, just so i can hate even more. right gen?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

They are doing the same shit that everyone before them did to idiots who run for the holy temple. Here you will be healed for the low low price of 20 bucks a seed.

Oh you had a bad experience? Well that isn't our fault, we only offer ways to make your own medicine we don't guarantee them. 

Oh you want your money back because all your beans didn't pop? That is totally your fault sparky go shit on a stick and bring it back and I might feel more inclined to sell you the same shit on a stick back with a 20 dollar cover charge.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

good luck on your banana puff! i wish i had a banana og cross..
banana og some potent shit


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Our desire is to help heal the entire planet.


Who's isn't?



  




st0wandgrow said:


> If their desire was to heal the planet, they wouldn't price their seeds out of range of a lot of people.


Good grief - don't you have a job? You want me to buy you some packs? Maybe you should consider 'welfare' - we could all take up a collection to buy you some 'spensive beans. 

It's all about sharing the love, ya know.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> good luck on your banana puff! i wish i had a banana og cross..
> banana og some potent shit


im probably gonna open pollinate the pack and look through the f2s. not expecting that banana og in the f1s but im optimistic  thanks for the vibes...


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> "heal the planet" only if they can trademark that saying n sell shirts...cue gen rocking ggg shirt!


trips me out they have rare release for shirts on ngr from march10-April26th or some bs but cant reply to orders even all his lil hommies in hiding simon from bog unless that's him cant send orders but can sell shirts for 35 bucks what a Marketing Executive move oh I ment Medi breeder jokes all around!!!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

how long have you had those cherry puff and banana in a tail pipe puff?
those have been gone for a very long time...
passing the blunt back to you


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> how long have you had those cherry puff and banana in a tail pipe puff?
> those have been gone for a very long time...
> passing the blunt back to you


LOL iv had em in the fridge since i got em, i snagged em from bank of gage about 2 years and a month or so ago. or did they come out last year? just checked, got em on 4/1/2013. i peeks few hours ago and saw at least one tail in each cup. only 3 cherry puffs and 7 banana puff. i still have my cherry puff mother as well as some pollen from each cp and bp fathers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> trips me out they have rare release for shirts on ngr from march10-April26th or some bs but cant reply to orders even all his lil hommies in hiding simon from bog unless that's him cant send orders but can sell shirts for 35 bucks what a Marketing Executive move oh I ment Medi breeder jokes all around!!!


i didnt realize this, is this true? let me go see...

theyre gonna have more shirts than seed packs....lol make sure the shirts are lavender scented for the medical benefits.

im scared to release any kind of seeds now. im gonna get trolled hard by gages boyz in the hood.its gonna be so much fun!

hey anyone else notice how much of a dirtbag matt riot is. but he seems to get more respect from breeders than keyplay? kinda weird...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

Man this thread has been nothing but arguing. Are you guys on the rag or what? Fuck.....

Here's how I see it, sure the prices may be high and you might have to dig to find it but that's the fun. Sure there is probably better then that for cheaper, always has been and always will be. That's Just life, and there is always going to be shit people in what is supposed to be good. Look at our government,school systems, fucking everything anymore. If you don't want to look through a pack or two for a keeper then don't and carry on but don't talk shit about them. I'll put down that if anyone wants to get me gage packs I'll find you a keeper.

Now I'll also state most breeders need to work there gear until at least an f5 before even considering calling work stable and really should be taken to f7 and above. There are some breders taking the time to do it. Loompa for instance has some f4s about to be dropped and has f3s in rotation. But I can see where you guys are coming from about price but think about it. What if spend 100$ and find a keeper that you work back and stabilize it and then that plant helps 1000s of people. Then that 100$ becomes priceless. 

I'm not here to argue nor am I a gage boy but I have had real good luck with gage gear. Guess point of all this is there is always going to be things and people you don't like but don't belittle yourself and talk shit about them. Doesn't say much about your character, let the shit go and move on.

There's that's better, sorry I'm stoned haha. Have some porn!!!

Now every go smoke and chill cause I'm bouts to go pound my wife's pussy into next week...

Peace.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i didnt realize this, is this true? let me go see...
> 
> theyre gonna have more shirts than seed packs....lol make sure the shirts are lavender scented for the medical benefits.
> 
> ...


 
???


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man this thread has been nothing but arguing. Are you guys on the rag or what? Fuck.....
> 
> Here's how I see it, sure the prices may be high and you might have to dig to find it but that's the fun. Sure there is probably better then that for cheaper, always has been and always will be. That's Just life, and there is always going to be shit people in what is supposed to be good. Look at our government,school systems, fucking everything anymore. If you don't want to look through a pack or two for a keeper then don't and carry on but don't talk shit about them. I'll put down that if anyone wants to get me gage packs I'll find you a keeper.
> 
> ...


Wheres that fucking rep button at? 

On a side point I do think the limited edition tshirts is a little ridic... Really they are a kinda cool shirt but why not just do a preorder and limited run after that? why the exclusivity on a tshirt? Pretty sure their pins are limited edition too. I think the genetics have dank potential but the the merchandising is a little overrated to say the least. Rant over, last you will hear from me on the topic I just wont buy ggg merch.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man this thread has been nothing but arguing. Are you guys on the rag or what? Fuck.....
> 
> Here's how I see it, sure the prices may be high and you might have to dig to find it but that's the fun. Sure there is probably better then that for cheaper, always has been and always will be. That's Just life, and there is always going to be shit people in what is supposed to be good. Look at our government,school systems, fucking everything anymore. If you don't want to look through a pack or two for a keeper then don't and carry on but don't talk shit about them. I'll put down that if anyone wants to get me gage packs I'll find you a keeper.
> 
> ...


Pics of said wife?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Pics of said wife?


They are all over this site. Do something productive with your time and find them....


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> They are all over this site. Do something productive with your time and find them....


Well since I put all of my flower rooms on automatic drip systems I have had more time on my hands! I was kidding though man I don't give a shit about your wife.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Well since I put all of my flower rooms on automatic drip systems I have had more time on my hands! I was kidding though man I don't give a shit about your wife.


And I wasn't kidding about doing something productive with your time.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm Gonna go frolic.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok I'll go frolic too...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> And I wasn't kidding about doing something productive with your time.


Well veg, all flower rooms, dads and moms are all taken care of. Hash is all run.Wife is banged and passed out... Not much left to do but horse around. NEIGHHHHHH good sir.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Man this thread has been nothing but arguing. Are you guys on the rag or what? Fuck.....
> 
> Here's how I see it, sure the prices may be high and you might have to dig to find it but that's the fun. Sure there is probably better then that for cheaper, always has been and always will be. That's Just life, and there is always going to be shit people in what is supposed to be good. Look at our government,school systems, fucking everything anymore. If you don't want to look through a pack or two for a keeper then don't and carry on but don't talk shit about them. I'll put down that if anyone wants to get me gage packs I'll find you a keeper.
> 
> ...


what have u grown?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what have u grown?


Mr majestic, grapestomper, Royal flush, Grape puff, Candy drop and currently on my 3rd run with cherry puff.

So enough to know I can find a keeper and that I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

In another room these motarebels and Pisces are goin off. 
 
Self watering equals life simplified.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Mr majestic, grapestomper, Royal flush, Grape puff, Candy drop and currently on my 3rd run with cherry puff.
> 
> So enough to know I can find a keeper and that I haven't had any problems with them.


so youve popped 6 packs and found a keeper in each?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> View attachment 3396488
> In another room these motarebels and Pisces are goin off.
> View attachment 3396489
> Self watering equals life simplified.


i prefer hand watering but i forgot t o water a stardawg. shit was dead lol watered it n she came back but every fan leaf was deadass crispy.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> so youve popped 6 packs and found a keeper in each?


Yes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yes.


your a lucky man.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> They are all over this site. Do something productive with your time and find them....


Most of the pictures with women in them on this site... well... I definitely wouldn't let out even a hint if it was my wife. All I have seen so far is fugly and even fuglier.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> your a lucky man.


Or his expectations are very low.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i prefer hand watering but i forgot t o water a stardawg. shit was dead lol watered it n she came back but every fan leaf was deadass crispy.


Yeah I usually do. But I was in a bit over my head this round. Taking me hours to water. If I didn't automate some of it I was gonna lose my mind. Each line goes to a double drip ring and has been quite efficient


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Or his expectations are very low.


Yep sure low....
 
Maybe you 3 should get a room. Sure do spend a lot of time together in the same spot...


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep sure low....
> View attachment 3396497
> Maybe you 3 should get a room. Sure do spend a lot of time together in the same spot...


Sounds like a good idea, we could dab out and pass some premium herb around while we laugh at how serious you take this.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

My wife would fucking chop my horse flute off if I posted a pic of her on here!
You're wife is pretty though. Cheers on that.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> My wife would fucking chop my horse flute off if I posted a pic of her on here!
> You're wife is pretty though. Cheers on that.


Should we show her the long ride to Camelot?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep sure low....
> View attachment 3396497
> Maybe you 3 should get a room. Sure do spend a lot of time together in the same spot...


Let's see it finished. Looks like an average plant to be honest. 

Thought you were gonna bang your wife? Sure didn't take very long!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Or his expectations are very low.


i feel like hes running cuts someone passed him.cough gen cough...im skeptical of his claim. in the end i dont give a shit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Let's see it finished. Looks like an average plant to be honest.
> 
> Thought you were gonna bang your wife? Sure didn't take very long!


hes being so productive! hypocrite!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yep sure low....
> View attachment 3396497
> Maybe you 3 should get a room. Sure do spend a lot of time together in the same spot...


Or you could stop logging in to the thread? Sweet veg pic earlier too. Lol. Got anything..... Better?


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i feel like hes running cuts someone passed him.cough gen cough...im skeptical of his claim. in the end i dont give a shit.


Whatever helps them sleep at night, all I want is honesty and genuine concern for the wellbeing of others. And a shit ton of laughs along the way


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> View attachment 3396156
> Apparently this is what they call "breaking horses" in Africa. Hammy hard at work.


LMFAO! Oh that's good shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol how serious im taking this. You guys must really have nothing better to do with your time.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm laughing so hard I'm gonna be _hoarse _tomorrow.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Lol how serious im taking this. You guys must really have nothing better to do with your time.


did you and gen split those packs ? his list was the same when i asked what he kept. exactly the same!

i have better shit to do but this is so much funner...


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Lol how serious im taking this. You guys must really have nothing better to do with your time.


If laughter is nothing better to do with my time I am so in for it. I love to laugh, it is what keeps me young and beautiful son .


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Or you could stop logging in to the thread? Sweet veg pic earlier too. Lol. Got anything..... Better?


Boy your a observant huh, that's flower room just starting day 6.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> did you and gen split those packs ? his list was the same when i asked what he kept. exactly the same!
> 
> i have better shit to do but this is so much funner...


Didn't even know gen at that time so the answer you are looking for is no.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> I'm laughing so hard I'm gonna be _hoarse _tomorrow. View attachment 3396500


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA fucker got me good on that one !!!!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Lol how serious im taking this. You guys must really have nothing better to do with your time.


Uh. I'm on a phone, watching a movie, smoking bowls and periodically laughing at this shit. It's not too hard playbwoi


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Didn't even know gen at that time so the answer you are looking for is no.


not sure what im looking for, just going with the flow. being water.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not sure what im looking for, just going with the flow. being water.









Oh shit Silky is on the loose again!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> You're the one that said GGG doesn't help your wife and that those keepers are for you. Where did I say anything about couchlock?
> 
> GGGs own descriptions are mostly talking about uppy Sativas. I counted two available strains that weren't marketed as Sativas. Not my opinion, it's theirs, based on THEIR descriptions.
> 
> I didn't make any decision to not support them, I gave them my money and am waiting on a pack. Nice try.


This guy ham said a battle of wits. He really is off the rocker, ain't he?


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This guy ham said a battle of wits. He really is off the rocker, ain't he?


hes.......MAD!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Uh. I'm on a phone, watching a movie, smoking bowls and periodically laughing at this shit. It's not too hard playbwoi


Did I ever say it was hard? Nope but someone posting all day from early morning until now must really have no life outside this site and that must suck for you...


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did I ever say it was hard? Nope but someone posting all day from early morning until now must really have no life outside this site and that must suck for you...


Follow Grandma Gooberry she will take you straight to Camelot!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Follow Grandma Gooberry she will take you straight to Camelot!


I've got somewhere better to be tonight...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did I ever say it was hard? Nope but someone posting all day from early morning until now must really have no life outside this site and that must suck for you...


And someone worrying about my posting habits is a bit odd. Why you sweatin me? Lol. 

Who the fuck are you? Will you ever shut your cock holster? 

All these questions and more. Next time on gage greedy channel.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got somewhere better to be tonight...
> View attachment 3396510









He has lots to say, he also loves to post pictures of his so called wife. I am sure she appreciates it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> And someone worrying about my posting habits is a bit odd. Why you sweatin me? Lol.
> 
> Who the fuck are you? Will you ever shut your cock holster?
> 
> All these questions and more. Next time on gage greedy channel.


I'm giggles can't you read....


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I'm giggles can't you read....


She got her a pair of DSL bro, you did gud!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got somewhere better to be tonight...
> View attachment 3396510


Yeah I take back my previous statement. On side profile she looks like my sister..... And she's a horse!

Ba domp chhhh


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> He has lots to say, he also loves to post pictures of his so called wife. I am sure she appreciates it.


She knows about it moron, and yay congrats it's a no for you. 

Do you want a cookie or just some lube for you, free ghost and silky. 

Who's the catcher and the pitcher. Come on I've been wondering.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

Ride Silky RIDE!!!!!!!!!!








Cuz no man can love a horse without wanting to fuck it....


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did I ever say it was hard? Nope but someone posting all day from early morning until now must really have no life outside this site and that must suck for you...


I really can not believe you are in this thread,replying to these FUkboys....

Let them continue the hula hoop dance...oh sliky mustache crew.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe you are in this thread,replying to these FUkboys....
> 
> Let them continue the hula hoop dance...oh sliky mustache crew.
> 
> View attachment 3396511


Good thing we don't spend time together gen, better to be localized thread than to be in every post am I right good budders?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe you are in this thread,replying to these FUkboys....
> 
> Let them continue the hula hoop dance...oh sliky mustache crew.
> 
> View attachment 3396511


Ha bro no worries. They think they are getting to me but I'm just having as much fun as they are.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Good thing we don't spend time together gen, better to be localized thread than to be in every post am I right good budders?


You must be a little slow as many times you edit your posts....


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> I really can not believe you are in this thread,replying to these FUkboys....
> 
> Let them continue the hula hoop dance...oh sliky mustache crew.
> 
> View attachment 3396511


You spend most of your time with mad hamish. Stop posting that Uncle Tom!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

RE - EDIT






SORRY TOO SLOW HAD TO EDIT AGAIN








We all know who is around when Amos comes crawling out of his cave to go into bitch mode again. Is it ever any wonder why gen would be online at the same time my posts are erasing?



Must be too slow to catch the culprit there.

OOPS TOO SLOW< HAD TO EDIT IN THE MEME *


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey look I found an picture of silky and king.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

You FUkboys keep making the same claims,that hold no truth...


I don't fuk with you,to even follow any post you make...unless you quote/tag my name 
Ask a mod to look into it,or are you not wanting,to be put on blast?


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Go figure....baseless claims


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Go figure....baseless claims


 what baseless claims? like your claims of fake ass hate? foh!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what baseless claims? like your claims of fake ass hate? foh!


I think he is a basshead and we don't have what he needs so he is calling us baseless?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Hey look I found an picture of silky and king.
> View attachment 3396518


I loved that game. Great post giggletits!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> You FUkboys keep making the same claims,that hold no truth...
> 
> 
> I don't fuk with you,to even follow any post you make...unless you quote/tag my name
> Ask a mod to look into it,or are you not wanting,to be put on blast?


can you beat it then? Don't you have more balls to juggle?

We don't fuck with you either so stay out of our thread.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

bout to make some greatful grape bubble hash.thanks gage greed for this opportunity.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> You FUkboys keep making the same claims,that hold no truth...
> 
> 
> I don't fuk with you,to even follow any post you make...unless you quote/tag my name
> Ask a mod to look into it,or are you not wanting,to be put on blast?


Claims: there is garbage to be found among gage packs. Gage is a greedy company. Your a bit of a knob jockey. 

Those are my claims. So tell me.... Am I lying now?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

If I ever saw some retard wearing a limited edition Gage greed shirt I would laugh it right off them!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 16, 2015)

Smokin on the last of this chernobyl hash... I am thinking I need to take a break. I can smoke 600 bucks worth of hash in a day.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> If I ever saw some retard wearing a limited edition Gage greed shirt I would laugh it right off them!


This shirt healed my cancer bro


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This guy ham said a battle of wits. He really is off the rocker, ain't he?


Did you notice how he said to *NOT* be armed in a battle of wits?



Mad Hamish said:


> next time you try to enter a battle of wits, try not to come in armed.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ha bro no worries. They think they are getting to me but I'm just having as much fun as they are.


Where'd all the pics of your mare go? That was funny shit! Did you calm down and realize how dumb that was? Don't worry I'm sure some people screenshot it for the spank bank collection. Not me. I only like Asians.

Giddy up!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Did you notice how he said to *NOT* be armed in a battle of wits?


I've seen that guy brag about having multiple mental illnesses and having to take a shit ton of medication. Hard to believe huh?

Can you imagine having to talk to that guy in a bar? Whoa!

"Uh.... Can I close my tab?"


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok ok ok. While this thread has been hilarious and at times approached epicness even, I'm a fair person.

I know ggg has some good plants. I've seen enough pics to get that. For whatever reason out of 3 runs of multiple strains of theirs I didn't find it.

I have 6 more Gage females in veg right now. This will be the 4th try with the company. I will update as they go into flower and give them a fair shot. Again.

Such a hater right?

On a side note: motarebel, Pisces and csg are on their first runs ever and blowing everyone else outta the water. Further investigation required.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> I've seen that guy brag about having multiple mental illnesses and having to take a shit ton of medication. Hard to believe huh?
> 
> Can you imagine having to talk to that guy in a bar? Whoa!
> 
> "Uh.... Can I close my tab?"


No shit. I was always cool with that dude and then I say bodhi is no different than other breeders and dude goes off the deep end. Guess it's time for a prescription refill.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> View attachment 3396876 Ok ok ok. While this thread has been hilarious and at times approached epicness even, I'm a fair person.
> 
> I know ggg has some good plants. I've seen enough pics to get that. For whatever reason out of 3 runs of multiple strains of theirs I didn't find it.
> 
> ...


its fake hate, get it right


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> its fake hate, get it right


My bad. Fake hate and baseless claims. 

Hey! That's a good name for my horse punk rock band. Fake Hate and the baseless claims.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> My bad. Fake hate and baseless claims.
> 
> Hey! That's a good name for my horse punk rock band. Fake Hate and the baseless claims.


You're always so neighgative


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Where'd all the pics of your mare go? That was funny shit! Did you calm down and realize how dumb that was? Don't worry I'm sure some people screenshot it for the spank bank collection. Not me. I only like Asians.
> 
> Giddy up!


First my wife isn't a horse and I took them down to protect our safety of that's okay with you. 

Glad yea could laugh, my job was done then....


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're always so neighgative


Sorry. Sometimes I just can't hoof it. It's like a night_mare. _You pony up all this cash and get nothin but horseshit. Then you got all these jockeys trying to sit in my saddle.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 16, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> First my wife isn't a horse and I took them down to protect our safety of that's okay with you.
> 
> Glad yea could laugh, my job was done then....


I sent it to the police to check for rapists


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Sorry. Sometimes I just can't hoof it. It's like a night_mare. _You pony up all this cash and get nothin but horseshit. Then you got all these jockeys trying to sit in my saddle.


NEIIIIIGHAAATIVEEEE SILLLLLLKY, pony up the cash for what? Some shitty plants and a bunch of deniers...

this isn't climate change... this is fact.






[ Get back on your high horse salty brown!  ]


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

i might have just score a pack of the la haze. well see but it looks good and that hybrid sounds dank! HATE ON HATERS....


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

"first my wife isn't a horse".........

It just happened. Thread achieved epic status. Thank you.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 16, 2015)

If you call that epic I was still waiting for him to pull out the video and start bangin her on cam with the way he was talking


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2015)

How I feel now I'm on h's ignore list.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How I feel now I'm on h's ignore list.


That list of his is getting pretty damn big! Pretty soon he'll just be screaming at himself on here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> That list of his is getting pretty damn big! Pretty soon he'll just be screaming at himself on here.


I wouldn't doubt it. I just happened to see that picture on facebook and it made me laugh so I had to use it here. Still waiting on the grape stomper og from ste at green pool, who covered BOG who never came through on that end but hey they got shirts now. I guess some people emailed him and he responded or so I've read but either way.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. I just happened to see that picture on facebook and it made me laugh so I had to use it here. Still waiting on the grape stomper og from ste at green pool, who covered BOG who never came through on that end but hey they got shirts now. I guess some people emailed him and he responded or so I've read but either way.


The shirt is straight up wack. Their "graphic designer" should be beat to death. It's a poor poor attempt at "street wear" fashion but 6 years late. Complete with the hyphy purple color way. I'd rather keep my shirt off. Blast my nips fo the bitches.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> If you call that epic I was still waiting for him to pull out the video and start bangin her on cam with the way he was talking


You guys are clowns! To prove it Ima post pics of my wife's big floppy tits! That'll show you!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 17, 2015)

best part is that was a pic of gen.....shes cute! lol


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> best part is that was a pic of gen.....shes cute! lol


If gen was actually a female that would explain so much. Seriously.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 22, 2015)

well ggg BAlL SuCKERS what you have to say none of you can get a hold of any of his real crew not followers Ste has to come outta pocket to cover this fools PunKaSs ness ggg got Super Hot An Don't Wanna Be Were Gypsy Nirvana is stuck in cell waitng on bail an yall keep makin excuses for dude but any way HE WOULD GIVE YOU THE SHIRT OF HIS BACK LOL FO 30 BUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 22, 2015)

ggg got raided?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

..crazy person?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

It is a reference to ggg's representation on green pool via association with simon and BOG. A few cats bought ggg gear from green pool and no one from the ggg camp will return emails or calls. Ste had to come out of his own pocket to cover said bean orders. So the connection is perhaps the heat is on the gage camp or bog so they are laying low. Either that or they just don't give a flip about how the product is marketed. But you can at least get a t-shirt for $30.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It is a reference to ggg's representation on green pool via association with simon and BOG. A few cats bought ggg gear from green pool and no one from the ggg camp will return emails or calls. Ste had to come out of his own pocket to cover said bean orders. So the connection is perhaps the heat is on the gage camp or bog so they are laying low. Either that or they just don't give a flip about how the product is marketed. But you can at least get a t-shirt for $30.


They are at the cup. Emails are gonna take a while. If they have a home phone, they aren't home


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Great movie. Scrooged.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are at the cup. Emails are gonna take a while. If they have a home phone, they aren't home


Orders were made a month ago, so not the cup. Even Ste from green pool has taken down the BOG store. It is bad PR either way. Cheers.

Edit: Yeah I doubt any calls were made nowadays. Good point.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 22, 2015)

Gage Greed Genetics. For 120 bucks you too can get a pack of BULLSHIT. (Orange juice) 8 males. 3 weak ass larfy females.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are at the cup. Emails are gonna take a while. If they have a home phone, they aren't home


never said got raided an no im not crazy like I said he got hot doesn't want to be were gypsy is at, No way to do business, even if your in prison you have email service daily cup don't mean shit... technology is REALLY ADVANCED these days I Got Some Ocean Front Property In Arizona If you Wanna Buy it Real Cheap:}


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 23, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Gage Greed Genetics. For 120 bucks you too can get a pack of BULLSHIT. (Orange juice) 8 males. 3 weak ass larfy females.


my bright moments is looking lil larfy. one smells real good like nice sour grape, 2 have a beasters smell


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> my bright moments is looking lil larfy. one smells real good like nice sour grape, 2 have a beasters smell


They have internodes all over the place, none of the buds get very big. It's annoying to trim, but it yields pretty well. Both the phenos I tried smelled the same. One had better structure than the other (pretty OG like, still yielded better though, more node sites).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> never said got raided an no im not crazy like I said he got hot doesn't want to be were gypsy is at, No way to do business, even if your in prison you have email service daily cup don't mean shit... technology is REALLY ADVANCED these days I Got Some Ocean Front Property In Arizona If you Wanna Buy it Real Cheap:}


So does this guy.


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello fellow tokers. Long time lurker here. This thread made me decide to make an account. Is gage green genetics really this bad? I've been doing some research on what strains to order and gage is on my list. This topic is making me think again. I dont want to spend $200 or more on 2 packs of seeds if I will be disapointed. Should I look at other breeders? Who? Thanks for any help


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 23, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Hello fellow tokers. Long time lurker here. This thread made me decide to make an account. Is gage green genetics really this bad? I've been doing some research on what strains to order and gage is on my list. This topic is making me think again. I dont want to spend $200 or more on 2 packs of seeds if I will be disapointed. Should I look at other breeders? Who? Thanks for any help


From personal experience I could recommend delicious seeds or female seeds both seem reliable and have pretty stable and good strong genetics.


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you for the help Yodaweed! I will look in to those breeders. What varities from them would you recomend? Have you had troubles with getting your gage orders or growing the gage strains?


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

How did you make my post come up in your reply? Sorry for a dumb question!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 23, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Thank you for the help Yodaweed! I will look in to those breeders. What varities from them would you recomend? Have you had troubles with getting your gage orders or growing the gage strains?





CountChocula said:


> How did you make my post come up in your reply? Sorry for a dumb question!


Hit the reply button on the right side. I ordered Gage green before from herbies and my order got here all seeds germinated and I got a pretty good harvest. I would recommend any of the critical crosses from delicious seeds, and c99 from female seeds is always great.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 23, 2015)

@CountChocula 
Connoisseur, illuminati, Pisces, motarebel, dynasty, green beanz, red eyed, cabin fever, exotic, peak seeds bc, jaws gear, archive, Escobar etc etc etc etc would all be a better choice than Gage. 

Talk about a company going downhill fast.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are at the cup. Emails are gonna take a while. If they have a home phone, they aren't home


Lol! You're posts always start my day off with a good chortle. 

"Checks in the mail!" Hahahaha


----------



## CountChocula (Apr 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Hit the reply button on the right side. I ordered Gage green before from herbies and my order got here all seeds germinated and I got a pretty good harvest. I would recommend any of the critical crosses from delicious seeds, and c99 from female seeds is always great.


Thank you again Yodaweed! I will look in to those ones you suggested. Thank you silky mane for all of the advice too. Looks like I have some homework to do!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

dang idk then.


$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Lol! You're posts always start my day off with a good chortle.
> 
> "Checks in the mail!" Hahahaha


I was just saying that's probably why they havent gotten to emails. I know they take a long time to respond during cup events.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 23, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So does this guy.


an you know that's were I got it from bro


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> dang idk then.
> 
> I was just saying that's probably why they havent gotten to emails. I know they take a long time to respond during cup events.


I paid for my order in Feb. from tgp an Ste knows his main group none are to be heard from its not he cup.Yet on NGR hes makin good on 30 dollar shirt orders that are limited edition from march16- april22 only..get yos know oop's to late lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 24, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They have internodes all over the place, none of the buds get very big. It's annoying to trim, but it yields pretty well. Both the phenos I tried smelled the same. One had better structure than the other (pretty OG like, still yielded better though, more node sites).


nailed it! tons of small leafy buds. did you get the beaster smell? or what did u smell? the sour grape one smells awesome. still have a few to run too...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 24, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Hello fellow tokers. Long time lurker here. This thread made me decide to make an account. Is gage green genetics really this bad? I've been doing some research on what strains to order and gage is on my list. This topic is making me think again. I dont want to spend $200 or more on 2 packs of seeds if I will be disapointed. Should I look at other breeders? Who? Thanks for any help


what are you interested in?effects,flavs? i personally would grab the chem dog sour d hybrids.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 24, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nailed it! tons of small leafy buds. did you get the beaster smell? or what did u smell? the sour grape one smells awesome. still have a few to run too...


Only got a grape smell. Sour grape I guess you could describe it as although more grape than sour IMO. Like truly grape, you break open a grape from the supermarket (a green one which I suppose are a bit sour) and it smells so damn similar. It is one of my buddies favorites. That SLH and SP. 

That said, I've never seen the buds look all that great from the pheno he's running. Always small. But it always yields pretty good for him despite that and people who like it don't complain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 24, 2015)

ill be happy if i get a keeper for flavor. just breed it ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

CountChocula said:


> Thank you again Yodaweed! I will look in to those ones you suggested. Thank you silky mane for all of the advice too. Looks like I have some homework to do!


Silky is a jaded ex tester that is doing his best to harm the company, ignore him, he has been banned from here under three or four different names already. Yodaweed is kinda a joke ask anybody that has had to do with him. Take their advice on your own peril. SOppy Bollocks isn't even posting on any other thread, he is just kinda banging around in here because his knob is raw from masturbating. So, Silkymane is so full of shit, as is Yodaweed, that the two of them can stand as a fertilizer factory.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

All I know is if fellas at Gage don't feel like standing up for themselves I am not going to carry on taking punches for them @m4k hows to have our backs for a change?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

Gage Green Bud Porn












































@CountChocula, this is Gage.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> NEIIIIIGHAAATIVEEEE SILLLLLLKY, pony up the cash for what? Some shitty plants and a bunch of deniers...
> 
> this isn't climate change... this is fact.
> 
> ...


Blatant abuse of Quentin Blake's art. I mean such a cool pic on such a Dahl post


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Silky is a jaded ex tester that is doing his best to harm the company, ignore him, he has been banned from here under three or four different names already. Yodaweed is kinda a joke ask anybody that has had to do with him. Take their advice on your own peril. SOppy Bollocks isn't even posting on any other thread, he is just kinda banging around in here because his knob is raw from masturbating. So, Silkymane is so full of shit, as is Yodaweed, that the two of them can stand as a fertilizer factory.


Who the FUCK are you?

Seriously? I have no idea who you are except that 95% of the members on this forum think you're a joke, a retard or a mental patient. 

Go back to Africa. Oh wait. You already live there. STAY in Africa ya big knob jockey. 

Pull the Gage dick out of your ear and stand on your own 2. 

Post more pics in your giraffe suit. You look really cool! 

Has anyone seen the post where M4K makes it very clear mad hamish is just a jockey boy and has NO affiliation with GGG? It's pretty stellar.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Blatant abuse of Quentin Blake's art. I mean such a cool pic on such a Dahl post


hey scooter, Ima need you to shut your cockholster. 

Tester? You got the wrong horse bitch!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Almost as ingenuine and genuity. Almost. 

At least mad always be talkin bout his wife's diseased titties. 

Gage strains healed her tits! Lol!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Hit the reply button on the right side. I ordered Gage green before from herbies and my order got here all seeds germinated and I got a pretty good harvest. I would recommend any of the critical crosses from delicious seeds, and c99 from female seeds is always great.


Critical sensi star was good. A little heavy but good.

I liked fruity chronic juice better.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gage Green Bud Porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. How many times you gonna post the same exact pictures. You've posted those exact pics at least 10 times. Looks average anyway. That's your Gage porn? Next.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is if fellas at Gage don't feel like standing up for themselves I am not going to carry on taking punches for them @m4k hows to have our backs for a change?


Lol!!!!! Here's the thing. That company doesn't give 2 shits about you. That's why it's soooooooo funny to watch you and others act like they do. Like you're PART OF SOMETHING. Right on! You're not. You're a consumer. A customer. Know you're role in life.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I know is if fellas at Gage don't feel like standing up for themselves I am not going to carry on taking punches for them @m4k hows to have our backs for a change?


Why are you letting kids get to ya?

Why would GGG even consider this thread,as anything that can hurt?

It's a bunch of birds...with baseless claims.and no pics of plants..

If you do not want to see the tread,report it..

I think they make themselves look very pre-school


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Why are you letting kids get to ya?
> 
> Why would GGG even consider this thread,as anything that can hurt?
> 
> ...


Here's the thing crotch rider; I don't take pics of shitty ass plants. I toss them in the wax bin. Wanna see the last Gage plants run? Whole plants right in the garbage bags. My patients would fucking laugh at me if I brought them any of the Gage plants I ran. So now I've posted my mutant Gage and my trash run of Gage. All baseless claims right!?

When your girl tells you that you ain't hittin it right I'm sure you tell her "baseless claims". 
I'm starting to get the feeling genuity doesn't have a whole lot going on upstairs. Derp. Gage. Errrrr. Gage. Der. 

Grape stomper OG. Got bags of this shit. Bleh.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

i wish that guy would come back and post pics of his wife's big stinky tits. This thread was better then.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Why are you letting kids get to ya?
> 
> Why would GGG even consider this thread,as anything that can hurt?
> 
> ...


I cracked a bottle of Pravda a little while ago, got my vodka wheels on lmfao. You are right. Thanks for keeping me in check. I do enjoy trolling Soppy Bollocks though. I think I will be back after a few more shots and have at him just to set him off. I laughed so hard I cried reading back just now...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

More Gage trash plants. Baseless claims. Lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I cracked a bottle of Pravda a little while ago, got my vodka wheels on lmfao. You are right. Thanks for keeping me in check. I do enjoy trolling Soppy Bollocks though. I think I will be back after a few more shots and have at him just to set him off. I laughed so hard I cried reading back just now...


It's crazy....he post multiple times in a row.....like talking to yourself,in real life...scary.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Lol!!!!! Here's the thing. That company doesn't give 2 shits about you. That's why it's soooooooo funny to watch you and others act like they do. Like you're PART OF SOMETHING. Right on! You're not. You're a consumer. A customer. Know you're role in life.


Nah you are hallucinating. I personally felt the trade off of my room plus taking some pics for some EPIC cannabis is a pretty good one. Not like I want m4k or anybody to CARE about me bro. This is the INTERNET. For real life shit I have a real life.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I cracked a bottle of Pravda a little while ago, got my vodka wheels on lmfao. You are right. Thanks for keeping me in check. I do enjoy trolling Soppy Bollocks though. I think I will be back after a few more shots and have at him just to set him off. I laughed so hard I cried reading back just now...


Oh great. Now the village idiot is getting drunk again. Here we go!


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Here's the thing crotch rider; I don't take pics of shitty ass plants. I toss them in the wax bin. Wanna see the last Gage plants run? Whole plants right in the garbage bags. My patients would fucking laugh at me if I brought them any of the Gage plants I ran. So now I've posted my mutant Gage and my trash run of Gage. All baseless claims right!?
> 
> When your girl tells you that you ain't hittin it right I'm sure you tell her "baseless claims".
> I'm starting to get the feeling genuity doesn't have a whole lot going on upstairs. Derp. Gage. Errrrr. Gage. Der.
> ...


Silky I would have to disagree on the grape stomper OG , I'm not a gage fan nor would I run their gear again after my daybreaker run (bunch of hermies that don't smell good) but I have had grapestomper OG before and its good if grown well. You must have gotten a bad pack or didn't do good on that run.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's crazy....he post multiple times in a row.....like talking to yourself,in real life...scary.


im talking to YOU blacky!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Silky I would have to disagree on the grape stomper OG , I'm not a gage fan nor would I run their gear again after my daybreaker run (bunch of hermies that don't smell good) but I have had grapestomper OG before and its good if grown well. You must have gotten a bad pack or didn't do good on that run.


hey. We all have our own opinion on what "quality" is. All the other plants sure rocked that run.

And if we wanna talk about shit being run wrong let's bring up those plants you posted yesterday that flaming pie said she was gonna report you to plant services about. Lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> View attachment 3403072 View attachment 3403073
> More Gage trash plants. Baseless claims. Lol.


Yeah all my un trimmed plants look like shit. Imagine I cropped them early after doing a bad job growing them. Then they might end up like this yeah.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah you are hallucinating. I personally felt the trade off of my room plus taking some pics for some EPIC cannabis is a pretty good one. Not like I want m4k or anybody to CARE about me bro. This is the INTERNET. For real life shit I have a real life.


K. Back to your wife's diseased boobs please.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah all my un trimmed plants look like shit. Imagine I cropped them early after doing a bad job growing them. Then they might end up like this yeah.


Hahahaha...what?

No one told me,you have to trim the buds..


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah all my un trimmed plants look like shit. Imagine I cropped them early after doing a bad job growing them. Then they might end up like this yeah.


Lol. Yep. Always the growers fault when running Gage. 74 days. Wasn't wasting anymore time on garbage.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> K. Back to your wife's diseased boobs please.


You're not funny , breast cancer is not a joke.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hahahaha...what?
> 
> No one told me,you have to trim the buds..


I don't trim useless plants.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You're not funny , breast cancer is not a joke.


His wife doesn't have breast cancer. Calm down.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's crazy....he post multiple times in a row.....like talking to yourself,in real life...scary.


Did you not see that Hamish posted 4 times in a row, throwing out insults and trying to cause more bickering in this thread? It was pretty much dead.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Did you not see that Hamish posted 4 times in a row, throwing out insults and trying to cause more bickering in this thread? It was pretty much dead.


This whole thread is bickering lil birds....what's your point?

I choose what I want to see,like the rest....is it that hard to see?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> View attachment 3403076 View attachment 3403077 View attachment 3403078
> Too bad all the non Gage plants turned out dank.
> 
> You 2 boys are wrong. You're both Gage ball suckers and I think it's time you just admit it. Gargle.


Even the worst breeders hit on some good plants just look at GHS, they got like 95% garbage plants but you can still find some winners in those packs.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Even the worst breeders hit on some good plants just look at GHS, they got like 95% garbage plants but you can still find some winners in those packs.


But the whole room was assorted breeders. The bog bubble and the Gage plants (oj and gsog were the only losers). Take what you want from that.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> This whole thread is bickering lil birds....what's your point?
> 
> I choose what I want to see,like the rest....is it that hard to see?


My point is that you call people out for their behavior while excusing the same shit from your little buddy. 

But yea you choose to see what you want.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You're not funny , breast cancer is not a joke.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> The points are as follows.
> 
> 1. Gage does have some shit plants.
> 
> ...


Well you keep quoting me,so you must want to talk to ol' lackey.....lol

Who said they did not have shit plants?
Look sliky mustache,you are mad in the head for some reason...
You are sounding like,you really have deep feelings,that you need to let out..well I'm here to help you...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Well you keep quoting me,so you must want to talk to ol' lackey.....lol
> 
> Who said they did not have shit plants?
> Look sliky mustache,you are mad in the head for some reason...
> You are sounding like,you really have deep feelings,that you need to let out..well I'm here to help you...


I have deep feelings for salt blocks, hay and being groomed. Dislikes include fences, saddles and fat bitches. 

Neeeeeeeeigh ho!


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

You must tell me....what's deep inside,if you want my help...silky stash

What happend?
Who did it?

Why did you not tell?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> No way!? I can't imagine why.......


Because, unlike you, I have a real life lmfao... I simply do not care. Get it? Lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> youre one of those righteous kwazulu dashiki wearin black guys aren't you?
> My brothers. Let us raise up this Gage community. HeheheView attachment 3403084


I am not even from there and i can put my money on Gen being Spanish. Flog me if I am wrong Gen.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am not even from there and i can put my money on Gen being Spanish. Flog me if I am wrong Gen.


You'd like that!


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am not even from there and i can put my money on Gen being Spanish. Flog me if I am wrong Gen.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

When you feel like talking about your sausage phobia disorder....let me know.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> When you feel like talking about your sausage phobia disorder....let me know.


That was stupid. You can do better.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

Any error in growing the bank of gages gear is all user error, I spoke to jesus last night in my dream and he said something about mad ham riding a camel into the wind and peace is now set.


For only 20 dollars a bean, you too can be healed by the GGG shamans. We use our proven pollen chucking method to make sure you get whatever the hell it will give you!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Any error in growing the bank of gages gear is all user error, I spoke to jesus last night in my dream and he said something about mad ham riding a camel into the wind and peace is now set.
> 
> 
> For only 20 dollars a bean, you too can be healed by the GGG shamans. We use our proven pollen chucking method to make sure you get whatever the hell it will give you!


Did you get the "namaste" pheno!? Cool!

It heals your inner shakra bro.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> I have deep feelings for salt blocks, hay and being groomed. Dislikes include fences, saddles and fat bitches.
> 
> Neeeeeeeeigh ho!


Holy shit I almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> youre one of those righteous kwazulu dashiki wearin black guys aren't you?
> My brothers. Let us raise up this Gage community. HeheheView attachment 3403084



*mr mustacheWell-Known Member*
You know Gen is black right?


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> fuck we coulda been friends if only he would have invited me to join! I once built this wood horse and we tried to push it into the castle... don't understand why it didn't work, we built a nice kitchen inside of it.


It was a rabbit not a horse and a complete failure!







So called "Arthur King" and your silly English K-nig-hts


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It was a rabbit not a horse and a complete failure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was another time good sir! Multiple attempts have been made!

Amos always comes out of his cave when he feels safe, and then goes back in when the King rolls in


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 24, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Seriously. How many times you gonna post the same exact pictures. You've posted those exact pics at least 10 times. Looks average anyway. That's your Gage porn? Next.


An he stole those pics from some1 else's grow


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 24, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> My point is that you call people out for their behavior while excusing the same shit from your little buddy.
> 
> But yea you choose to see what you want.


he likes the Ol Reach Around


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> An he stole those pics from some1 else's grow


Hahahahahahahah!!!!! That would not surprise me. Dude is literally a bad human being.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


>


that's a Great Cut


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

Oooooh hit some horse shatter now I'm like :


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 24, 2015)

It was the only image that fit when horse popcorn was put into google image search.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It was the only image that fit when horse popcorn was put into google image search.


HA! That's exactly what I figured was typed in. PS.... That was a glorious day for me. I ate hot buttery kernels til could frolic no more. Horses fuckin LOVE popcorn!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 24, 2015)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH HORSE BOBBING FOR A WHOLE HOUR? YOU WATCH THE WHOLE THING SiLKY?


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH HORSE BOBBING FOR A WHOLE HOUR? YOU WATCH THE WHOLE THING SiLKY?


neigh.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm a wop horse.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2015)

Well while you cats were honestly proving my allegation of having nothing to do but talk shit on the web I spent my time watching some classic Animaniacs cartoons. Cartoons used to actually be funny. You guys have fun getting all upset I am going through my Warner Brothers collection today. I will come troll Soppy Bollocks again later lmfao


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> You're not worth a funny response. You're just a lame. Dill weasel? No I'm a horse. Get it right superho. Threads full. You weren't invited mantits.


I stand corrected. You are a horse, a gentleman and a scholar. won't bother you again. Have a good day.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I stand corrected. You are a horse, a gentleman and a scholar. won't bother you again. Have a good day.


Thank the good horse above! You're extremely boring. (Whinnies)


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That is hilarious. You really have a great sense of humor. You know I like that about you. You the best silky


 o' Doyle rules.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

who ya talkin to silky? you like to hear yourself talk..... A LOT.


----------

